# أســأل , اســتــفــســر , اطــلــب الــمــســاعــدة , اقــتــرح .. هــنــا



## العرندس (22 يوليو 2006)

[FRAME="8 70"]











[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته [/GRADE]

[GLINT]أخواني الأعزاء .. [/GLINT]

سيكون هذا الموضوع المثبت , لطرح : - 

[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]أسئلتكم واستفساراتكم وطلبات المساعدة واقتراحاتكم [/GRADE]

بكل ما يخص الهندسة الميكانيكية .. 









[/FRAME]​


----------



## mowade3 (23 يوليو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية, ويوفقك للخير دائماً وابدا


----------



## marine_diesel (24 يوليو 2006)

I think it is a good idea to us as engineering which will permit us to express ourselves

thank you very mush my friend >>>>>>>>< arandas>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## nightmare13 (24 يوليو 2006)

لو سمحت اريد تقارير ( reports ) عن ورش ( كشط - لحام - قياسات - خراطة -فريزة )


----------



## cementy (25 يوليو 2006)

*طلب عاجل يرحمكم الله*

عندي قطعة حديد بها قياسات و انحنائات دقيقة اريد ان اعرف كيف اقيسها


----------



## رشاد حمود (25 يوليو 2006)

اخي المهندس العرندس اري اريد استشارتك بشان مشروع التخرج في مجال الطاقه الحراريه حيث واني طالب مستوى نهائي جامعة صنعاء واكون ممتن لك عزيزي


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (25 يوليو 2006)

انا وزملائي من المهندسين في حاجة لمعرفة المراكز والمعاهد المتخصصة 

وكذلك الاكاديميات والتي تعطي شهادات معتمدة في التفتيش علي اللحامات

(welding inspecting) وذلك للاهمية.

ولو تكرمتم عناوينها او ارقام تليفوناتها ان امكن (في مصر)

وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## السويسي (25 يوليو 2006)

I have representation about weldding any body want it contact me


----------



## motaz_95 (26 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم محمد(تعدين) 
اعتقد انه تم الاجابة على سؤالك في الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24265

اذا كنت تريد المزيد من المعلومات ارجو منك الاستمرار في نفس الربط 
ولقد قمت بتغير اسم الموضوع الى welding inspection Institute 

والسلام ختام


----------



## motaz_95 (26 يوليو 2006)

الخي بو عبدالعزيز 
لقد قمت بقل استفسارك حول موضوع تكييف السيارة الى قسم التكيف والتبريد على الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24839


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (26 يوليو 2006)

يعطيك العافية اخوي motaz_95 على اهتمامك


----------



## motaz_95 (26 يوليو 2006)

اخي السويسي 
حياك الله 
وارجو منك مشاركتنا بما لديك في موضوع اللحام على الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14649


----------



## m7mood (26 يوليو 2006)

اريد تقارير عن (hybrid engine) المحركات المهجنه


----------



## المهندس204 (26 يوليو 2006)

*ارجو مساعدتي*

الأخ العرندس تحية حب وتقدير 
لك الشكر على هذه الفكرة الرائعة واتمنى ان يجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك
أخى ارجو افادتى عن معدات الصيانة المستخدمة فى صيانة السيارات كالمفاتيح ومعدات التزييت ومعدات الضبط وغيرها 

وتقبل كل شكري واحترامى


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (26 يوليو 2006)

*ارجو المساعده*

ألسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخواني أرجو المساعده في الحصول علي هذه الكتب:55: 
theory of vehicles
hydraulics by manesmam roxroth 
:1: :1: automotive handbook by boash
&automotive electronics
ولكم جزيل الشكر
:67: :77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## العرندس (26 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخواني الكرام .. إن الهدف من كتابة هذا الموضوع 

هو حصر الأسئلة والاستفسارات والطلبات .. في موضوع واحد 

من اجل تحقيق التنظيم في القسم .. 

حيث سيتم تبادل الخبرات والمعلومات والاجوبة .. بيننا 

كما قد يأتي دورنا نحن المشرفين بالتوجيه .. 

أعتذر لتأخري .. ولكن هي ظروف صحية 

وبإذن الله سأجيب على ما كل ما اعرفه .. او ما املك عنه معلومه

أخي nightmare13 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22659

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=23573

هذا موقع عربي لعلم القياس .. 

http://hctmetrology.tripod.com/

كما يمكنك البحث في القسم .. باستخدام خاصية البحث 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

الأخ الكريم Cementy 

مع ان السؤال غير دقيق .. ولكن عد إلى آخر رابط ذكرته 

وبإذن الله ستجد ضالتك .. 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

أخي رشاد حمود 

أرجو منك عرض مشروعك في القسم في موضوع خاص .. وذكر النقاط الرئيسة التي تود البحث فيها

ولن يخذلك الأعضاء .. 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

أخي m7mood

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_engine

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

المهندس 2004 

حياك الله يا أخي الكريم واهلا وسهلا بك 

يشرفني تواصلك معنا .. وجزاك الله خيرا على دعواتك الطيبة 

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/

تفضل بالدخول للموقع اعلاه .. تصفحه جيدا 

ستجد الكثير من كتب الهندسة بشتى انواعها 

تستطيع تحميل ما تشاء .. الكتب باللغة العربية 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

أخي بو عبدالعزيز .. 

حياك الله .. وآسف لتأخري بالرد عليك ..


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (26 يوليو 2006)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي العرندس على اهتمامك والحمد الله على سلامتك وطهور ان شاء الله تكفير للذنوب ان شاء الله وماتشوف شر ان شاء الله


----------



## ابوميدو (26 يوليو 2006)

لوسمحت ار يد معلومات عن التربينة البخارية


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا يا بشمهندس معتز علي اهتمامك بالموضوع وهذا ليس 
بغريب علي مشرف خلوق مثلك....... لكن لو تكرمت يكون اسم
الموضوع عربي لكي تعم الفائدة علي اخواني المهندسين
وجزاكم الله كل الخير:14:


----------



## رائد العراقي (27 يوليو 2006)

الاخ العرندس المحترم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ارجو اجابتي على السوال التالي: كيف نقوم بعمل الرسومات التنفيذيهshop drawings لكل من
1منظومة تجهيز الماء
2منظومة اطفاء الحريق
ارجو ارفاق رسم توضيحي لكل من الحالتين اعلاه
اخوكم رائد العراقي
ا


----------



## mohamed awad (28 يوليو 2006)

*مطلوب شرح لنظام Kks*

مطلوب شرح لنظام التعريف بمكونات محطات القوى Kks 
وهو نظام الماني أرجو من لديه معلومات بالعربي عن هذا الموضوع ان يقدمها
وشكرا


----------



## أبو راكان الشمري (28 يوليو 2006)

*أيهما افضل مستقبلا.....استفسار عاجل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ايهما افضل من ناحية الخبرة والمستقبل الوظيفي
1-Mechanical HVAC Design Engineer
2-Mechanical Fire Protection Site Enginerr
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (28 يوليو 2006)

هل هناك روابط لشرح (iron carbon diagram( باللغة العربية
او مواقع تترجم الكتب الاجنبية في هذا الموضوع
وشكرا


----------



## محمد85 (28 يوليو 2006)

عندى مناقشة فى الديزيل انجين يوم 31/7/2006 وعايز ورق او ريبورتات تتكلم عن الديزل انجين بسرعة ياجماعة وابعت على ال*****xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى تعم الفائدة
على ******و بسرعة ياجماعة


----------



## ياسر ع (28 يوليو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية
وشكرا,,


----------



## amr fathy (28 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اريد الكتاب التالي
Computer Methods in Applied Mechanics and Engineering
Volume 3, Issue 2, March 1974, Pages 269-289
وشكرا


----------



## محمد ( ص ) (28 يوليو 2006)

*لمن عش جو الهندسة الميكانيكية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا أريد أن آخذ الكثير من :32: 
أختصر رسالتي بقولي أني متخرج من الثانوية العامة لهذه السنة ولقد قررت أن ألتحق بإحدى الجامعات لكن ماكان يشغلني هو في أي تخصص سوف أجد نفسي وأحقق ذاتي 
فلاحت لي كلية الهندسة اختصاص الميكانيكة 
لكني قبل توجهي إليها أردت أن أعرف ما هي الهندسة الميكانيكية وماذا يفعل المهندسون الميكانيكيون 
فقلت لما لا أسئل أهل العلم والخبرة فهم لا يردون من يريد أن يسير على خطاهم ويصنع عقدة ترتبط بعقدهم لتكون سلسلة من المهندسين الميكانيكيون
فهل لأحدكم أن يرسل لي جوابا شافيا على البريد الإلكتروني خاصتي
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
رجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى تعم الفائدة
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد ( ص ) (28 يوليو 2006)

يا عرندس ممكن تقرأ رسالتي لو سمحت


----------



## السويسي (28 يوليو 2006)

i need some help at boiler design any boy c help me plz


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (28 يوليو 2006)

ارجو المساعدة فى إيجاد معلومات عن صيانة مضخات وخلاطات الاسمنت 
هذا نداء إلى كل مهندسى المنتدى


----------



## ستار سلمان (29 يوليو 2006)

*معامل صناعة الالبان*

*معامل انتاج الالبان(مستعجل رجاء)* 
الاخوة المهندسين ارجو المساعدة
ارجو من السادة المهندسين مساعدتي في اطلاعي على مبادي عمل معامل انتاج الالبان
من الخط العام للانتاج ومراحل الانتاج والنصائح ,بحيث اكون متمكن من هذا العمل
لاني مستجد في هذا القطاع مع الشكر.


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (29 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​سأقوم بالإجابة على بعض التساؤلات وأترك الباقي لأهل الدرايه ومن لديه الإجابات الشافيه​​الأخ محمد أهلا بك ... وأرجو أن تزور هذه الروابط ، ولا بأس أن تبحث في المنتديات بنفسك لأنك ستجد المزيد ( استخدم خاصية البحث )​ 
منقول: ما هي مجالات عمل المهندس الميكانيكي بالضبط ؟؟ 

علاقة الميكانيكا بالهندسه الميكانيكيه

هل الهندسه الميكانيكيه صعبه ام لا ؟ 

_______________________________________________________

أبو ميدو مرحبا بك ... وإليك الروابط التالية 

*أتمنى ان اجد ضالتي هنا* 

*للأهميةالـ(Gas Turbine) يا اخوان!!!!* 


__________________________________________________________________________


----------



## عمار القرا (30 يوليو 2006)

مرحبااااااااااا
كيفك شو اخبارك
انا عاوز بعض الاسئله عن المكيفات ممكن لو سمحتو تفدونى 
انا طالب كليه
ممكن لو اعرف كيفيه صيانه المكيفات
بالنسبه للمحركات البحريه
كم نوع؟
وكيفيه عمل الى نوع منها

معلش راح نتعبكم معنا

مهندس بحرى
عمار


----------



## abdoo_baz (30 يوليو 2006)

*اى القسمين افضل هندسة الانتاج ام الهندسه الصناعيه*

ارجو الافاده ....
انا طالب فى السنه الثانيه من قسم ميكانيكا ويوجد امامى تخصصين ام انتاج او صناعيه  واريد ان اعرف الفرق بينهم فى الدراسه و فى مجال العمل
وايهما افضل ومطلوب اكثر فى سوق العمل فى مصر وفى الخارج وشكرا


----------



## هامور (30 يوليو 2006)

*ميكانيكا بحرية*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أنا عضو جديد والصراحه محتاج بحث شامل طالبينه مني الكلية

اتمنى تساعدوني

أنا تخصصي ميكانيكا بحرية

أبي بحث عن المحركات البحرية والقير وهالسوالف يعني

مثلا 

طريقة عمل الماكينه
طريقه عمل القير
أجزاء الماكينه
أجزاء القير
وظيفه كل جزء في الماكينه والقير
كيفيه عمل التصفيه للقير والماكينه وطريقه عملها 
تجفيت الماكينه

ومن هالكلام
بليز حاولي تفيدوني لان لازك اسلمه يوم الاربعه

تحياتي : هامور : مبارك : من الكويت


----------



## belall (31 يوليو 2006)

*هل ممكن*

هل ممكن عمل سياره ذات موتور كهربى ؟
وان كان ممكن فكيف يتم ذلك ارجوا التوضيح وشكرا


----------



## السويسي (31 يوليو 2006)

hi 
i am sewasy 

any body can help me at LNG project please send to me any information about this project (liqufied natural gas)

انا عندي مشروع لازم اعمله عن الغاز الطبيعي نرجو الافاده



اخي السويسي حياك الله في المنتدى 
لقد رأيت الكثير من تعليقاتك في القسم اشكرك عليها 
ولكن اخي الكريم ارجو منك التقيد بنظام القسم من حيث موضوع الاسئلة والاستفسارات وغيرها من الانظمة ارجو منك مراجعة المواضيع المثبته في اول المنتدى حول القوانين
وحياك الله مرة اخرى


----------



## احمد_7 (1 أغسطس 2006)

*cc*

ماهو المقصود بcc لمحرك السيارة
الرجاء الشرح بالتفصيل
وشكرا


----------



## العرندس (1 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي عمار القرا 

راجع قسم هندسة التبريد والتكييف 

____________________

الأخ الكريم مبارك 

تفحص هذا الموقع جيدا 

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/

_____________________

الأخ الكريم بلال 

السيارات حتى يومنا هذا 

دارت .. بـــ 

محركات الديزل 

محركات البنزين 

محركات تستخدم الماء أو زيت القلي المستخدم 

بطاريات كهرباء 

خلايا هيدروجينية Hydrogen Cell

الغاز الطبيعي Natural Gas

الطاقة الشمسية .. حيث تخزن في بطارية

وعش دهرا ترى عجبا .. 

___________________

الأخ الكريم أحمد

مصطلح Cc للمحرك يعني : -

Cubic centimeters أي سنتيميتر مكعب 

وهو حجم غرفة الاحتراق في المحركات الداخلية الاحتراق 

وكلما زادت هذه القيمة .. زادت قدرة المحرك .. حيث يزيد استهلاكه للوقود 

كما يزيد حجمه .. فيصبح اكثر ضخامه 

فعندما نقول بان هذا المحرك ذو سعة 1.6 لتر يعني أنه اقل قدره من محرك ذو سعة 2 لتر

مع العلم بأن 1000 سنتيميتر مكعب يساوي 1 لتر

فعندما نقول بأن محرك هذه السيارة ذو سعة 4.6 لتر 

فإننا نعني بأنه .. ذو سعة 4600 سنتيميتر مكعب

كذلك فإن 1 لتر يساوي 61 انش مكعب .. 

___________________

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (1 أغسطس 2006)

*Asr & Tcs*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الأخوة الأفاضل ما الفرق بين Asr&tcs
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو اياد الحسناوي (1 أغسطس 2006)

*ibrahim_ra************

الاخوة الاعزاء 
ارجو المساعدة في ارشادي الى معهد او جامعة لدراسة تصميم منظومات الانانابيب oil and gas piping system عن طريق الدراسة عن بعد او بالمراسلة شرط يكون هذا المعهد يمنح شهادة معترف بها . شكرا وجزاكم الله الف خير.


----------



## هامور (1 أغسطس 2006)

أخي العرندس .... 

تحيه طيبه وبعد

الموقع الصراحه انجليزي 

وانا مو ذاك الزود بالانجليزي

هل يوجد موقع عربي يشمل هذا الكلام 

لمكائن القارب البنزين وليس الديزل

ارجوك ساعدني 

باجر اخر موعد


----------



## رعبان (1 أغسطس 2006)

اخي الفاضل 
اتمنى معرفة تفاصيل عن صناعة الحديد بواسطة افران القوس الكهربائيelectrical Arc Furnace

مع التحية


----------



## العرندس (1 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوي مبارك 

موسوعة علمية .. شاملة بعدة لغات 

وهذا رابط للمحركات 

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/محرك

تجد هنا صورة لمحرك ديزل بحري ضخم 

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/محرك_ديزل

وبصراحة .. لاتوجد الكثير من المواقع العربية الهندسية المتخصصة 

كما هو الحال بالنسبة للمواقع الأجنبية .. 

هذا موقع سعودي أكثر من رائع وهو

الإدارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/

يمكنك تحميل الكتب بصيغة ملفات Pdf مجانا - الموقع عربي

يحتوي على شرح الكثير من التخصصات الهندسية 

ويوجد به الكثير من الكتب العربية المتخصصة بالمحركات .. بشكل عام 

- - - - 

هذا موقع آخر .. الرابط للمكتبة مباشرة 

http://www.turbopower.ws/modules.php?name=books

حمل كتاب المهندس المصري محمود ربيع الملط .. الذي قضى اكثر من نصف عمره في البحار بين محركات الديزل .. وضجيجها 

_____________

آمل أن لا اكون قد تأخرت عليك 

ونصيحتي لك بتعلم الانجليزية .. فالعلم في هذه الايام .. لديهم هم

ونحن بحاجه لهذا المخزون .. ومفتاحه تعلم اللغة الأولى في العالم حاليا


وفقك الله 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (2 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا


----------



## eng\islam (2 أغسطس 2006)

*طلب كتاب*

احتاج هذا الكتاب 
Introduction to Predictive Maintenance 

Author: Keith Keith Mobley R. Keith Mobley 

وهو موجود في مكتبه المنتدى ولكن بالطبع لم يعد موجود على الموقع الخاص برفع الملفات

ولمن عنده الكتاب برجاء وضعه على الرابدشير


----------



## شعلاوي (3 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا للجميع على المعلومات المفيده

يعطيكم العااااااااااااااافيه ياشباااااااااااااااااااااب

ياخوي انشالله الشباب بيساعدونك كل شوي اشوفك في مكان اخوي محمد لطفي


----------



## وئام صالح زكي (4 أغسطس 2006)

:80: :67:









> احب استشارتكم في اني خريجه من الهندسه الايام دي واريد حد ينصحني بماذا افعل وانا قسم ميكانيكا واريد ان اشتغل وانا في انتظار ورقي وانتم تعلمون ان دراسه الكليه ليس لها صله بالشغل


----------



## ناصر بوبدر (4 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم .........
اخ العرندس سؤال لو سمحت ابي معلومات دقيقه عن البويلر (المرجل) والتوربينه مع الرسم التوضيحي من دخول الماء ومروره على اجزاء المرجل والتوربينه والانتهاء بالمولد الكهربائي
ومشكور مقدما


----------



## mechanical9 (5 أغسطس 2006)

​_أريد الأفادة بما يخص تصميم حديث لمحطات تنقبة المباة العذبة والتجهيزات الخاصة لأنشاء محطه_ _جديدة_


----------



## MZN (5 أغسطس 2006)

*محرك انسحابي*

السلام عليكم

انا عمبدرس هندسة كهرباء بجامعة حلب

عندي سؤال ميكانيكي ...

عمبدور على محرك انسحاب افقي ..

مثل المحرك المستعمل في تحريك الدش { طبق الأستقبال الفضائي }

لكن بسرعات وبأحجام مختلفة ..

سألت كتير مالقيت غير الطريقة الهيروليكية للطريقة الأنسحابية ..{ بضغط الهواء}

انا بدي محرك كهربائي 
حدا يدلني على اسمو ووين ممكن ألاقي هيك محرك 
أم انا مجبر على تصميم الآلية الميكانيكية لتحويل الحركة الدورانية لحركة أفقية 

سلام


----------



## m7mood (6 أغسطس 2006)

اريد موضوع عن hybrid engine بالعربي . وشاكرين لكم المساعدة


----------



## أبو العلا (6 أغسطس 2006)

*Splid Work معبي الدنيا بس Mechanical Desktop مالو مراجع*

الله يوفقكن يا جماعهة بدنا شوية مراجع للميكانيكال 
فتل راسي عالنت وما كنت لاقي ولا مرجع محترم ...


----------



## eng\islam (7 أغسطس 2006)

احتاج هذا الكتاب 
Introduction to Predictive Maintenance 

Author: Keith Keith Mobley R. Keith Mobley 

وهو موجود في مكتبه المنتدى ولكن بالطبع لم يعد موجود على الموقع الخاص برفع الملفات

ولمن عنده الكتاب برجاء وضعه على الرابدشير


----------



## عبدالله8 (8 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع جميل جداً

دائماً تكون هناك اسئلة مطروحة بشكل غير واضح!

مما يُضيع فرصة استفادة السائل من الموضوع وحله بوقته


----------



## tapela (9 أغسطس 2006)

thankessssssssssssss


----------



## ثومة (9 أغسطس 2006)

*رجاء المساعدة*

أنا مهندسة ميكانيكا من مصر و فى شغل الماجيستير بتاعى قابلتنى مشكلة و ياريت ألاقى حد يساعدنى
يكون بيعمل فى مجال الغاز الطبيعى أنتاج أو تعبئة
أرجو الأفادة


----------



## حمدى عبد الكريم (9 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم اخوانى واخواتى :
هواياتى المفضله هى مجال الالكترونيات و بخاصه الاجهزه المنزليه والحمد لله عرفت فيها الكثير من الخبرات لعملى فنى اصلاح اجهزه لمده ما يقرب من 5 سنوات - لكنى حتى الان لا اتقن اصلاح اجهزة التلفزيون وخبرتى فيها لا زالت محدوده - اود المساعد - منكم - او تدلونى على اخر الكتب او المراجع التى يمكننى منها تنمية خبرتى وجزاكم الله خيرا - اخوكم ابو احمد ( مصر )


----------



## lejuste02 (11 أغسطس 2006)

*How to get ABAQUS*

slamoualaykoume.
I hope take answer here. I will work with abaqus in europe (france) i am looking for it in the web i could'nt get . any one can help me how to get abaqus please.
don't forget to pry for our brother in palestine an d libanon.
chokranne​


----------



## مرتضى المغلس (13 أغسطس 2006)

اخي العزيز/ العرندس’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’ تحية حب وتقدير ,,, ارجو ان تعطينا فكره عن الكترومكنيك حيث وانا احب دراسة المكانيكا وقد وجد هدا الاختصاص ولكن لاعرف ماهو الكترومكنيك ارجو ان تعرفنا بهدا القسم ومادا يتعمق ,,,,, كل تحياتي وتقديري لك


----------



## motaz_95 (13 أغسطس 2006)

اخي العزيز مرتضى 

سوف تجد بأذن كل ما تريد حول الميكاترونك 
في الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=42


----------



## عمرو قنديل (13 أغسطس 2006)

*متشكرين يامهندسين*

انا نفسي في افلام مصوره عن الميكانيكا زي الافلام الي عن السيارات وارجو اعاده رفعها:2:


----------



## faster (13 أغسطس 2006)

الاخوه الاعزاء ارجو من يملك كتاب عن power plant engineering ان يحملها وارجو ايضا اعلامي بما هو افضل مرجع واين اجده ولكم خالص شكرى


----------



## GAMAELGIN (14 أغسطس 2006)

*مشروع التخرج*

السلام عليكم اخوانى المهندسين 
اولا احب ان اشكركم على تخصيص هذا الجزء بالطلبات 
انا طالب بالفرقة الرابعة كليه الهندسة قسم انتاج 
اريد المساعده فى اختيار مشروع التخروج او اقتراح بعض المشاريع 
لدى فكرة ولكن لا اعرف ما المطلوب لتنفيذها 
Cnc Or Half Cnc 
ولكن ما هو المطلوب لهذ الموضوع انا لا اعرف من اين يمكننى ان ابدأ هذا المشروع 
ارجو المساعده والا هتمام ولكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mgameel (14 أغسطس 2006)

ساعدونى)))))))))) <<< كل ما يخص البوتجاز Gas Cookers >>> ساعدونى))))))))))
ساعدونى)))))))))) <<< كل ما يخص الثلاجات Refrigerators >>> ساعدونى))))))))))
و الله ولى التوفيق , أسالكم الألتزام بالنجاح و التقدم لرفع مستوى الأمه العربيه 
قال عمرو بن الخطاب :-
( اللهم انى اشكو إليك قوه الفجره و عجز المؤمنين ) فاللهم لا تجعلنا من العاجزين .


----------



## حمادي2001 (17 أغسطس 2006)

الاخوة الافاضل: تحية طيبة وبعد.....ارجو المساعدة ,,,, انني مهندس ميكانيكي ولدي من الخبرة العملية في مجال الصيانة .(ستة عشره سنة وقد تحصلت على شهادة الماجستير منذو ثمانية سنوات في تخصص Machine Design>>))وحيث انني اعمل في شركة بها مصانع لانتاج المواد الكيماوية لم استطيع التوفيق بين استكمال دراستي للحصول علي شهادة الدكتوراه لانني لدي واجبات في عملي ويجب ان اعملها وبما يرضي الله..وفي الوقت الحلي تحصلت علي شبه تفريغ ونوية ان ادرس في الجامعة كلية الهندسة الميكانيكة ----فارجو المساعدة بتزويدي بكتب تسمى طريقة ومنهجية التدريس ) How t o Teach
في مواد Machine Designعلى سبيل المثال >> applied Mechanics <<Strength of materials<<Theory of Machine>>........وغيرها ما هو متوفر...وشكرا وجزاكم الله وزودكم بما فيه الخير للجميع.


----------



## حمادي2001 (17 أغسطس 2006)

الحاقاً الي طلبي السابق ارجو تزويدي بكتب Question &Answers في الكتب التي تما ذكرها سابقاً كما..... ارجو لو تما الحصول علي هذه الكتب ونشرها بهذا الملتقي الاكثر من رائع لتعم الفائده علي الجميع,, لي امل بموافقتكم بارسل نسخة لي علي بريدى الالكترواني وهو,,,SHUAEB_2006* yahoo.com 
مع شكري واحترامي وتقديري للجميع.


----------



## rehoo (17 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخي المهندس ...لك فائق التقدير و الأحترام على الجهد المبذول
و لي أستفسار لو سمح وقتكم
أنو أن أتعلم كيفية تصميم الأنابيب ل حمامات السباحه....فأن كنت على علم بها أو أمكنك أفادتي سوف أكون ممتنه 
و في كل الأحوال شكرا كبير على مجهودك


----------



## ahmed abaza (17 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
من فضلكم لو في اي شىء عن تصميم السيارات واهم برامج الكمبيوتر المستخدمه في ذلك
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالأمير (19 أغسطس 2006)

أود أن أسأل اذا أستطيع الحصول جدول يوضح كل انواع ال ( bolt ) والعزم ( torqe ) المسلط عليها لاغراض الربط (الشد) النهائي


----------



## eng\islam (20 أغسطس 2006)

Introduction to Predictive Maintenance 

Author: Keith Keith Mobley R. Keith Mobley 

وهو موجود في مكتبه المنتدى ولكن بالطبع لم يعد موجود على الموقع الخاص برفع الملفات

ولمن عنده الكتاب برجاء وضعه على الرابدشير


----------



## العرندس (21 أغسطس 2006)

*لك ما طلبت اخي اسلام*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي الكريم اسلام .. حياك الله وبياك واهلا وسهلا بك 

رفعت لك الكتاب الذي طلبته .. فحمله من المرفقات !!

وهذه هدية .. أخرى 

Ontario Power Generation Preventative Maintenance Guide

حملها من هذا الموقع .. 

http://www.energyefficiency.org/eec...4c4d8a1aff5331c2852569b90011679f?OpenDocument

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## motaz_95 (22 أغسطس 2006)

عرندس ارجو وضع نسخة من الكتاب في المكتبة


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (22 أغسطس 2006)

اقترح ان يكون هناك مكان مخصص لكل قسم من اقسام الهندسة الميكانيكية
مثلا 
اللحام
المضخات
المبادلات
البويلرات
الانابيب
السيارات
الصيانة
التنكات
الصمامات
موقع للكتب الهندسية الميكانيكية
الروافع
الفلنجات



وغيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرها

حتى يستطيع كل باحث عن موضوع او ناشر له ان يجد مقصده بسهولة...
وشكرا


----------



## م / محمود (23 أغسطس 2006)

*اتمنى الرد سريعا*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

السيد المشرف السادة المهندسين 
تحية طيبة و بعد 

اشكركم على هذا الباب ذو الفائدة وانتهز هذة الفرصة و اطلب مساعدة فى ايجاد اى شئ باللغة العربية يفيد فى تعلم منظومة القدرة الهيدروليكية حيث انها مهمة بالنسبة لبعض تخصصات الهندسة الميكانيكية 
واتمنى انتحتوى على شرح مفصل للاجزاء و انواعها وطرق حسابها 

وشكرا:55:


----------



## هيثم فضل (23 أغسطس 2006)

أرجو منكم ان تزودني بأي ملفات عن تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحي داخل المباني و عن أنظمة مقاومة الحرائق
يا ريت تكون مثل ملفات التكييف لأنها ممتازة ومفيدة جدا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوسهم (23 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيكي واود التحضير في مجال الادارة الصناعية الرجاء التكرم بتحديد مواقع مفيدة في هذا الاتجاه


----------



## يحي ترجمان (23 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ العرندس تحية حب وتقدير لك الشكر على هذه الفكرة الرائعة واتمنى ان يجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك
أرجو افادتي عن مواقع الكتب المجانية المتعلقة بالتصميم لقسم الميكانيا الأعمال الصحيةوالبايبات

mechanical engineering hand book 
plumping and book


----------



## mechanical9 (23 أغسطس 2006)

_ارجو ألافاده بمايخص محطات تنقية المياه من حيث التصميم والحسابات المستخدمه_


----------



## اسم عربي (24 أغسطس 2006)

*ارجو معرفه عمليه الطلاء الكهربي للهارد ك&#1585*

السلام عليكم 
ارجو معرفه عمليه الطلاء الكهربي للهارد كروم 
nickle hard chrome electro plating


شكرا سلفا


----------



## اسم عربي (24 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (25 أغسطس 2006)

انصح ان تذهب الى مواصفة ال NACE )national american for corrosion engineer)
section 1
or to
code of fedral (COF)


----------



## محمد وليد مناصره (26 أغسطس 2006)

ياأخ عرندس ارجوا مساعدتي في كيفية التحميل من موقع 
Rapidshare


----------



## العرندس (26 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بعد الضغط على الرابط .. 

ستظهر لك صفحة جديدة .. أختر منها نوعية الاشتراك .. ويفضل مجاني .. Free

بعد ذلك .. أنتظر لحين أنتهاء عداد الوقت التنازلي .. 

ثم عليك بإدخال الرموز كما هي .. للحصول على رابط التحميل .. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## وفاء1980 (26 أغسطس 2006)

*اريد شرح خطوات تصميم LPG Tanks*

اخوتي واخواتي الاعزاء
ارجو ممن لديه المعلومات ان يفيدنا بخصوص شرح لخطوات تصميم LPG Tanks كأن تكون السعة 500lit وبنوعيه العمودي والافقي (التصميم الميكانيكي) وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء...اختكم المهندسة وفاء


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (26 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ محمد وليد ... إليك هذا الرابط لشرح كيفية التحميل من الموقع بالصور التوضيحية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=12170&highlight=Rapidshare

----------------------------------------------------------

الأخ ميكانيك 9 هذا الرابط به معلومات كاملة عن تحلية المياه ... ولكن بالنسبة للحسابات المستخدمة في التصميم فلا علم لي بها ... أتمنى أن يفيدك الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15090&highlight=%E3%CD%D8%C7%CA+%CA%E4%DE%ED%C9+%C7%E1%E3%ED%C7%E5

------------------------------------------------------

أمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيـــــــق


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 أغسطس 2006)

طلبك موجود ان شاء الله
ولكن السؤال على اي مواصفة تريدين التصميم للخزانات
يوجد المواصفة الاوروبية BSI او ما تسمى euronorm
او مواصفة ال DOT department of transportation
ارجو منك تحديد المطلوب لاعرف كيف اساعدك؟؟؟

وهل الخزان فوق الارض ام تحتها........
لان كل شي له تصميم مختلف........

م.مجدي


----------



## ممدوح ناجى (26 أغسطس 2006)

انا طالب اعدادى ومحتار ادخل قسم هندسه ايه !! انا كل تفكيرى فى هنسه مدنى و ميكانيكا ومايل اكتر تجاه ميكانيكا بس عايز اعرف اما اتخرج اشتغل فى ايه بالظبط ا والمجال ايه ارجو الرد بسرعه وشكرااا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.technodyne.co.uk/

موقع مهم للتصميم


----------



## اسم عربي (26 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فراس بشناق (27 أغسطس 2006)

*ارجو افادتي بمعلومات عن تركيب Grp - Tanks*

ارجو افادتي بمعلومات عن تركيب Grp - Tanks
وشكرا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Grp - Tanks*



فراس بشناق قال:


> ارجو افادتي بمعلومات عن تركيب Grp - Tanks
> وشكرا






[BLINK]ارجو التوضيح اكثر[/BLINK]


----------



## وفاء1980 (27 أغسطس 2006)

majdi قال:


> طلبك موجود ان شاء الله
> ولكن السؤال على اي مواصفة تريدين التصميم للخزانات
> يوجد المواصفة الاوروبية BSI او ما تسمى euronorm
> او مواصفة ال DOT department of transportation
> ...


اخي العزيز م.مجدي شكرا جزيلا لك واحب ان ابين لك ان التصميم المطلوب حسب المواصفة الاوربية وفي الحالتين عندما يكون الخزان فوق الارض وكذلك تحتها وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء...وفاء


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 أغسطس 2006)

م.وفاء
المواصفة 1442 تتحدث لغاية 150 لتر فقط
والمواصفة رقم 5054 تتحدث لغاية 450 لتر ولكنها قديمة 1989


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 أغسطس 2006)

بداية
يجب ان يكون عندك ابعاد التنك المطلوب و قطره
فهل هي موجودة؟
حسب المواصفة الاوروبية فانها تحسب السماكة بالاعتماد على الضغط الانفجاري burst preesure
واذا التنك لل propane or putane فلكل واحد ضغط انفجاري معين يتم حساب التصميم عليه...


----------



## Alharthi89 (27 أغسطس 2006)

*قانون الطفو*

كيف تتم صناعة السفن اعتمادا على قانون الطفو.


----------



## prod_falcon (27 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو التكرم من اخوانى المهندسين فى مساعدتى للعثور على اى كتب تخص موضوع Ndt
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد ماهر (27 أغسطس 2006)

*اريد مساعده في برنامج Solid Edge*

السلام عليكم
انا اخذت كورس في يرنامج SOLID EDGE بس عايز اقوي نفسي فيه اكتر 
فلو اي حد عنده شرح او tutorial لأي جزء في البرنامج ياريت يعرضها 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## aymanok (27 أغسطس 2006)

*أريد كتاب يتحدث عن الأشكال الهندسية*

اخوانى الاعزاء المهندسين
اؤيد منكم كتاب عن الافراد يتححدث عن كل الاشكال الهندسية (( مثل إفراد المخروط الناقص والكامل ))
والكرة وحسابات مساحات الاسطح والاحجام لها وذلك لزوم تشغيل الاشكال الهندسية وشكرا لكم


----------



## aymanok (27 أغسطس 2006)

*الافراد*

يا اخوانى لو سمحتم اريد كتابا عن الافراد لكل الاشكاال الهندسية ويا حبذا لو فيه مهندس من مصر يقول لى من اين اشترى مثل هذا الكتاب وشكرا لكم


----------



## شعلاوي (27 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="009900"]جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في موازين حسناتك [/glow]


----------



## شعلاوي (27 أغسطس 2006)

اخي العرندس انا طالب في الهندسه الميكانيكيه تخصص انتاج واحتاج الى بحوث دلني كيف اجده ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## العرندس (27 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ الكريم .. شعلاوي 

حياك الله .. بالنسبة لما طلبت .. 

قم باستخدام خاصية البحث في الملتقى .. 

وستجد الكثير من المواضيع والابحاث والكتب في تخصص الهندسة الميكانيكية .. 

وفقك الله .. 

أخوك العرندس


----------



## ramon (28 أغسطس 2006)

*طلب Mazda Manuals*

انا ابحث عن هذا الـــMazda Manuals (اجزاء المحرك) رجاء .


----------



## ابوخالد عبدالله (28 أغسطس 2006)

*اقواس ، دوائر ، حلزون*

اخواني الاكارم

هل يوجد طريقة افضل من تعبئة الماسورة بالرمل لثنييها واذا لا يوجد فهل تمانعون من مناقشة هذه الطريقة 

ولكم الشكر


----------



## خالد ماهر (28 أغسطس 2006)

الحمدلله
المهندس محمد الحوفي وهو احد رواد الموقع ارسل لي الmanual بتاع برنامج SOLID EDGE 
ولكن للأسف حجمه 10 ميجا ومش حقدر انزله على الموقع
فاي واحد عايزه ياريت يحط طلب في الصفحه دي وانا حبعته على الايميل بتاعه


----------



## خالد ماهر (28 أغسطس 2006)

*الدراسه في ماليزيا*

السلام عليكم
انا سمعت ان جامعات ماليزيا مستواها التعليمي جيدجدا واسعارها مناسبه فلذلك ارغب في عمل ماجستير في احد جامعاتهم ( انا حاصل على بكالوريس هندسه قسم ميكاترونكس)
وانا اريد اي معلومات ( اسم جامعه مناسبه , المصاريف........)
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد ماهر (28 أغسطس 2006)

*من لديه اي معلومه عن الدراسه في ماليزيا*

السلام عليكم
انا سمعت ان جامعات ماليزيا مستواها التعليمي جيدجدا واسعارها مناسبه فلذلك ارغب في عمل ماجستير في احد جامعاتهم ( انا حاصل على بكالوريس هندسه قسم ميكاترونكس)
وانا اريد اي معلومات ( اسم جامعه مناسبه , المصاريف........)
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (29 أغسطس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ خالد ماهر أدعوك لزيارة الرابط التالي وستجد ما تحتاج بإذن الله ... وحاول البحث في المنتدى لتجد مزيدا من المعلومات ...
 ( استخدم خاصية البحث ... انظر للمواضيع المثبته في قسم الميكانيكا لترشدك على كيفية البحث )

ماهي افضل وارخص الجامعات لأكمال الدراسات العليا 

تحياتي


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 أغسطس 2006)

هو لحد معرفتى ان احنا نملاها رملة ونثنيها بمعدات الثنى ولكن فى بعض الحلات بسخن ب البورى او الباشبورى وطبعا وجوها الرملة وبتجيب نتيجة كويسة جدا ...ونحاول نبحث الموضوع . ان شاء الله.


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (29 أغسطس 2006)

يا باشمهندس العرندوس أنا بسأل عن برنامج يساعدني في عمل اختيار مناسب للطلمبات وطلمبات الرواسب وجزاك الله خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا


----------



## امير الحب (29 أغسطس 2006)

يا شباب انا طالب في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكا داخل اولي ارجوكم تزودوني بالكتب والمراجع
واحب اتعرف بأي حد في سني


----------



## code_4_me (29 أغسطس 2006)

*عايز تعليم solid work ضروري جدا*

عايز تعليم solid work ضروري جدا جدا جدا


----------



## MUSLIM125 (29 أغسطس 2006)

amazon1052003 فى ياهو وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Noooredeen (29 أغسطس 2006)

*E mail*

Gihad11
فى الهوتميل
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد ماهر (29 أغسطس 2006)

الى امازون وجهاد
لقد ارسلت لكم الmanual بتاع برنامج سوليد ايدج لو في اي مشكله بلغونى وانا ابعته تاني
ياريت لوحد لقى tutorial او شرح جيد لأي جزء من البرنامج يعرضه على الموقع
ملحوظه: لاتنسوا ذكر الله


----------



## eng\islam (29 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر للأخ عرندوس
يعني ايه عرندوس ؟؟


----------



## خالد ماهر (29 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله عني خيرا اخي ابو عمر


----------



## امير الحب (29 أغسطس 2006)

يا شباب انا في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وكنت عايز ادرس قسم الطيران بس الظروف ممكن ادرسة بعد ما اخلص او اخد قرص في اي مكان

من فضلكم اي حد عندة خبرة في الموضوع ده يقولي


----------



## rmgt (30 أغسطس 2006)

*كم تبلغ درجة الحرارة لحظة الانفجار في محرك الديزل؟؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته0
اخاوني الاعزاء كما تبلغ درجة الحرارة لحظة الانفجار في محرك الديزل وكذلك محرك البنزين لحظة الانفجار في غرفة الاحتراق 00
وباعتقادي ان درجة الاحتراق في البنزين اشد حرارة من الديزل وتبقى الاجابة لدى المهندسين 00


----------



## mkhy2k (30 أغسطس 2006)

*Dynrot*

I need rotordynamics code DYNROT which has the form of a MATLAB toolbox


----------



## ابوخالد عبدالله (30 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك اخي ماهر

لكن هذه الطريقة يعاب عليها انها تتطلب وقت اطول لتعبئة الماسمرة بالرمل و طاقه للتسخين وطاقه للثني ، (مع الاحتفاظ بميزة النتائج الجيده) ، لكن هل يوجد طريقه افضل منها تصلح للانتاج الكمي بتكلفه اقل ؟؟

شكرا طال عمرك


----------



## فراس بشناق (30 أغسطس 2006)

لدي تانك 2*2*2 كيف يتم التركيب والحسابات له وكل ما يتعلق بالموضوع حسب معرفتكم
وشكرا


----------



## iky (30 أغسطس 2006)

*Need your help*

hi everybody thank you for this great forum i am sorry i could not write in arabic cuz my pc keyboard does have arabic?
any way i have a case that i am building a waste water treatment plant for a urban area (just house and comercial bulidings) with no possible way to get the water to a sea or river so i want to use it for irrigation of the landscaping of the area the inflow is about 4000 M3 so if any 1 can help me with the specs of the water that must be produced and the best way to get rid of the smell thank you in advance​


----------



## علي غانم العبادي (30 أغسطس 2006)

*طلب من الاخ محب الله ورسوله*

السلام عليكم
ارجو مساعدتي بمشروع التخرج بتاعي وهو عن المراجل البخاريه boilers بسرعه ارجوكم


----------



## أهل الحديث (30 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
جارى تجهيز الطلب
أشكرك لثقتك الغاليه


----------



## أهل الحديث (30 أغسطس 2006)

الى الأخ علي غانم العبادى

Industrial Boilers and Heat Recovery Steam Generators







http://rapidshare.de/files/16184780/Industrial_Boilers_and_Heat_Recovery_Steam_Generat ors.rar








http://rapidshare.de/files/21105785/MOBLEY__R._K.__2003_._Plant_Engineering_Handbook.r ar







http://rapidshare.de/files/10188285/EnGuPrEq.rar.html
Pass: aslan.sutu








ftp://files.zipsites.ru/books/edocs/Audel/Audel.4.edition.Audel.HVAC.Fundamentals.Heating.Sy stems.Furnaces.and.Boilers.ISBN0764542060.pdf.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/1772797/Audel.4.edition.Audel.HVAC.Fundamentals.Heating.Sy stems.Furnaces.and.Boilers.eBook-YYePG.rar.html
password is pinoyz2001


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (31 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ...لو سمحت اريد شرح مفصل للتبريد فى محركات البنزين ...وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Romans (31 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

ألف شكر لهذا المنتدى الرائع وأعضائه المبدعون المتكاتفون بشكل رائع جدا

وأشكر الاخ الكريم صاحب هذه الفكره
العرنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدس

لا ارسد ان اطيل عليكم

انا طالب في السنه الاخيره بهندسة الانتاج وتصميم النظم الميكانيكيه
لدي مادة مشروع التخرج

هل أجد لديكم فكرة مشروع اعملها؟
او مواقع فيها مشاريع تخرج 

وللتخصيص اكثر
انا أحب ان يكون مشروعي في مجال تقنية التصنيع manufacturing technology
ودمتم سالمين


----------



## الفيصل (1 سبتمبر 2006)

اريد ان اعرف ماهي الفائدة من القيربوكس في التربينة الغازية


----------



## bsharg (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ارجوالمساعدة بما لديكم من معلومات فنية ومخططات للصندوق الاسود الخاص بالسيارات


----------



## ليالى_25 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم.ممكن اعرف اشكال لمحركات السيارات الحديثه والاختلافات بينها؟شكرا


----------



## A.elmahmoudy (2 سبتمبر 2006)

i want any documentaions that talks about GD & T geometric, dimensioning and tolerancing as soon as possible
Thanks 
your brother Ahmed Elmahmoudy


----------



## محمد نبيل1980 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء في المنتدى الرجاء مساعدتي في اعطائي روابط تخص تصميم شبكة الغازات الطبية


----------



## مصطفى كربل (4 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام على اهل الاسلام
اما بعد فانا اخوكم الفقير الى الله دخت على اي بحث او كتاب يتحدث عن احد موضوعين هما:
1) الطاقة المائي واستخدماتها في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية
2)Guided missiles
ارجاء التفضل على اخوكم بارشاده الى الطريق الصحيح او الى المواقع البحثية الخاصه بهذه المواضيع ان لم يتوفر لديكم تقرير اوبحث عنها ووفقنا الله واياكم لخدمة البشرية.


----------



## مهند الحلفي (4 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو المساعدة 
انا مهندس ميكانيك عراقي الجنسية احتاج كتاب الرسم الهندسي ويكون سهل التحميل
اجو المساعدة


----------



## علي غانم العبادي (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الى الاخ العرندس المحترم اود ان اطلب من حضرتك مساعدة في مشروع تخرجي ومشروع تخرجي هو عن المراجل البخاريه.وياريت لوعندك مواقع الكترونيه لهذا الموضوع شاكرلك جهدك مقدما


----------



## العرندس (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ على غانم العبادي

حياك الله وأهلا وسهلا بك .. 

إليك بهذه المواقع 

Boiler 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boiler

Water Tube Boiler 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_tube_boiler

http://images.google.com/images?q=water+Tube+boiler+&hl=en&btnG=Search+Images

Fire Tube Boiler 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_tube_boiler

http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&q=Fire+Tube+Boiler+&btnG=Search

وهناك الكثير من المواضيع في القسم .. 

أستخدم خاصية البحث .. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## علي غانم العبادي (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخوي العزيز السيد العرندس اشكرك جدا ولكن نسيت اقولك اريد المشروع باللغه العربيه ياريت لو عندك مواقع باللغه العربيه عن هذا الموضوع شاكرلك جهدك واسال من الله التوفيق لك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (6 سبتمبر 2006)

[frame="13 50"] 
ســـــــــلام :ـــــ

ارجو من حضراتكم ان تساعدوني ف تصميم قشاره بطاطس 
من ثما تصنيعها ..................................................
القشاره تعمل بالطاقه اليدويه .................................
انا محتار اعمل ايه؟؟
ساعدوني ارجوكم بي اي معلومه ممكن او مشروع
لاي طالب قد نفذها قبل كده .............................
انا في السنه النهائيه في كليه الهندسه 
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا
[/frame]


----------



## هيثم فضل (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو مساعدتي بأي ملفات عن تصميم أو تنفيذ شبكات الصرف الصحي بالبنايات و كذلك انظمة مقاومة الحريق
شكرا


----------



## rmgt (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*الاخ العرندس*

السلام عليكم 
يا اخي العرندس الله يهديك انت اخذت موضوعي(سؤال) من المنتدى العام ولا انت اللي رديت عليه ولا انت اللي خليته في مكانه من شان الاخوه يردون عليه لذا راجاء شوفلك حل بهالمشكلة


----------



## هيثم فضل (7 سبتمبر 2006)

وفقكم الله جميعا
لدي اقتراح باضافة تخصص شبكات الصرف الصحي داخل البنايات و نظم مكافحة الحريق
وممكن يشترك بها قسم الهندسة المدنية و الكهربية لصلتهم بنفس المواضيع


----------



## فهودي (12 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن كتاب applied dynamics
وشكرا


----------



## eng_kath (12 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن كتاب عن
Mechanical Engineering Design
ويعطيكم العافية


----------



## Romans (12 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
إخواني الاعزاء
آمل منكم الرد وافادتي بمالديكم بخصوص مشاركتي السابقه التي طلبت فيها فكرة عن مشروع تخرج يكون في حقل تقنية التصنيع
Manufacturing

وشيء آخر اود ان استفسر عنه 
هل لديكم كتب او معلومات عن الاهتزازات الميكانيكيه 
vibration
سواء باللغة الانجليزيه او العربيه
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر وخالص الدعوات القلبيه


----------



## العرندس (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ علي غانم العبادي .. آسف تأخرت عليك كثيرا .. وللأسف لا توجد مواقع باللغة العربية !!

الأخ ريمون عدلي .. ليس لدي ما استطيع تقديمه لك .. أنتظر ردود الأخوة الكرام .. 

الأخ الكريم rmgt .. والله لا أدري عن ماذا تتكلم !! افصح جزاك الله خيرا !!

الأخ الكريم هيثم فاضل .. عليك بقسم الاقتراحات .. والأمر أولا وأخيرا بيد مشرفي الإدارة !!

الأخ الكريم .. فهودي 

والأخ الكريم .. Eng - kath

سأبحث لكما عما طلبتم .. فإن وجدت عدت به لكم .. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## العرندس (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ الكريم Romans

وجدت لك هذا الكتاب ... 

Torsional Vibration of Turbomachiney

باللغة الانجليزية .. 

مكون من 13 Chapter ... يقع في 136 صفحة !!

صيغة الكتاب .. Pdf !! ولكن مضغوط بالبرنامج الشهير Winzip

حجم الملف بعد فك الضغط .. 1.11 ميجابايت !! 

ورفعته لك على الملتقى .. 

حمله من المرفقات .. قبله التحيات مني لك .. 

أطيب المنى لكم و السلام عليكم


----------



## العرندس (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

المهندس Kath 

وجدت هذا الكتاب .. 

Design in Mechnical Engineering

حمل روابط تحميل الكتاب .. من المرفقات

ملاحظات : 

- الكتاب مرفوع على موقع .. رابيدشير (( الذي يسبب الصداع :80: للكثير ))

- عدد الروابط .. رابطان تحميل !! (( الروابط شغالة 100 بالمئة .. بعد التجربة طبعا ))

هذه تحياتي ... 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## Romans (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

ألف شكر لك اخوي العرندس على هذا الكتاب المفيد فعلا
الله يوفقك ويرزقك ويسعدك في دنياك وآخرتك 

عفوا
ما ادري ايش رأيك في موضوع مشروع التخرج الي سألت عليه
هل لديك فكره عنه؟
ودمتم سالمين


----------



## القيروان (14 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وشكرآ جزيلآ 
من بو تركي 8


----------



## العرندس (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي الكريم Romans

لا شكر على واجب .. وجزاك الله خيرا على دعواتك الطيبة 

وأعلم يا أخي بأن لك مثل ما دعيت به .. بإذن الله 

بالنسبة لمشروع تخرجك .. فليس لدي ما استطيع أن أقدمه لك .. 

تواصل مع الأخوة .. فقد ينفعوك .. 

وفقك الله .. وسدد لك الخطا

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## waleed ahmed (16 سبتمبر 2006)

قارن لينا بين ما نقراه فى الجامعه وما سنجده فى الحياه العمليه


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (18 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ العرندس : تحيه طيبه ارجو منكم شاكرا موضوع عن التبريد فى محركات الاحتراق الداخلى ( بنزين ) بشى من التفصيل وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## eng-net (18 سبتمبر 2006)

<P>السلام عليكم </P>
<P>لو سمحت اخي اريد لمحة عامة عن الموضوع التالي measurement of jet reach distance </P>
<P>And effect of velocity</P>
<P>وشاكر لك</P>


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (19 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا عايز اعرف ما المقصود بsluary valve 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## humaid (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*مشاريع وإبتكارات*

السلام عليكم ... أنا عندي اقتراح لأخوة المشريفين وهو تثبيت باب للمشاريع التخرج والأفكار الجديدة وذلك لمشاركة الاخوة المهندسيين بمشاريعهم وابتكاراتهم وأفكارهم الجديدة تحت مسمي (مشاريع وإبتكارات) . 
وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## abdallahn (20 سبتمبر 2006)

وانا كمان اريد كتب السيارات يا مهندس محمد لطفي


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ العرندس :السلام علبكم سبق وان استفسرت عن موضوع يخص التبريد فى محركات الاحتراق الداخلى ولم اتلق اى رد حتى الان......ارجو المساعده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## امه الرحمن (23 سبتمبر 2006)

abdoo_baz قال:


> ارجو الافاده ....
> انا طالب فى السنه الثانيه من قسم ميكانيكا ويوجد امامى تخصصين ام انتاج او صناعيه  واريد ان اعرف الفرق بينهم فى الدراسه و فى مجال العمل
> وايهما افضل ومطلوب اكثر فى سوق العمل فى مصر وفى الخارج وشكرا





وانا ايضا محتجه الرد سريعا:32:


----------



## agaaaas (23 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...........
مبارك عليكم رمضان ان شاء الله .....
أريد منكم مشروع عن المبادلات الحرارية
بارك الله فيكم ..........


----------



## محمد الثني (24 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انا طالب فى الهندسة الميكانيكية ارجو منكم افادتى بكل ما يتعلق بطرق تحلية المياه وخاصة التى يستخدم فيها الطاقة الشمسية .... و اتمنى ان توفيدونى بالمواقع التى تتحدث عن ما طلبت بالتفصيل ... وشكرا لكم جزيلا


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (27 سبتمبر 2006)

أخواني كل رمضان والامه العربيه بألف خير وأمان 
أرجو المساعده ببرنامج يحسب ال flow rate للطلمبات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (27 سبتمبر 2006)

اخواني رمضان كريم علي الامه الاسلاميه بأسرها 
أرجو المساعده ببرنامج يحسب ال flow rate للطلمبات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## adel78 (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*أرجو نيل المساعدة(أني بحاجة ماسة لها)*

السلاع عليكم أخوتي في الله أسعد الله أيامكم وجعلكم ممن ينال الجنة والرضوان يوم لا ينفع مال ولابنون
أني مهندس ميكانيك عام ، تم حصولي على تعيين في كلية الهندسة التقنية - قسم التبريد ، وأن الأن مكلف بتدريس مادتين ،الأولى (صيانة أجهزة تبريد وتكييف-للمرحلة الثالثة) والتي ليس لدي عنها أية فكرة ،والآخرى الرسم الهندسي الميكانيكي،
فمن يستطيع أن يعينني بتقديم مساعدة حول الموضوعين أكن له من الشاكرين .وجزاه الله خير جزاء المحسنين

عذرا على الأطالة ولكني في ضيق​


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (1 أكتوبر 2006)

يا باشمهندس عادل رمضان كريم ومبروك علي التعيين وان شاء الله تعالي تكون معيد متميز وتفيد الطلبه بس ضع النيه انك تساهم في اخراج جيل من المهندسين قادر علي افاده نفسه ووطنه ان شاء الله تعالي , بالنسبه لما تريد فهذا موقع جيد لصيانه التبريد والتكييف وغيره من التخصصات الهندسيه ويارب يكون فيه مطلبك http://الاداره العامه لتصميم وتطوير المناهج


----------



## o lyonnais (2 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أنا طالب انتاج في جامعة حلب و أريد مساعدة في مادة نظرية قطع المعادن وانا اريد أي مقالة أو كتاب الكتروني أو بحث يتحدث في هذا الموضوع وشكرا لكم


----------



## pilot_789 (3 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اولا كل سنة وانتم طيبين
ثانيا شكرا لكل من ساهم في حلول الاستفسارات الخاصة بنا
ثالثا انا عايز معلومات كفاية عن (ترشيد الطاقة والتلوث) ويا سلام لو كانت مدعمة بالارقام
وشكرا


----------



## Raeeed (3 أكتوبر 2006)

يا جماعة انا بتخرج السنة هذي وتخصصي هندسة ميكانيكية وش تنصحوني اكمل ماستر ولا اتوضف بس اذا كملت في ايش اتخصص تكفون افزعولي


----------



## زينب محمد (3 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو مساعدتي في البحث عن كتاب يخص الضاغطة ذات الطرد المركزي وتوفيره الي لحاجتي الماسة له والكتاب يحمل عنوان 
centrifugal compressor design and performance 
لعام 1996 باللغة الانكليزية حيث انني طالبة ماجستير وبحاجة ماسه له 
مع جزيل الشكر لمساعدتي مقدما


----------



## زينب محمد (3 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو التفضل بتقديم المساعدة في ايجاد الكتاب الذي يحمل عنوان 
centrifugal compressor design and performance
لحاجتي الماسه له في اطروحتي 
مع جزيل الشكر مقدما 
وارجو الرد السريع


----------



## محمد جواد محمد (4 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو التفضل بالمساعدة لايجاد كتاب بعنوان 
stresses about a circular hole in a cylindrical shell 
او اي كتاب يخص اوعية الضغط الاسطوانية تحتوي على ثقب دائري 
وارجو الرد بالسرعة الممكنة 
جزاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## فهد الإسلام (4 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم أريد تقرير في صيانة المقاشط وجزاكم الله خيرا أخوكم محمد من مصر


----------



## almohandis1985 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*طلب عاجل من المهندس المشرف على قسم الطلبات*

أريد شرح برنامج الأوتوكاد الميكانيكي2006 للأهمية
شكراًَ


----------



## GAMAELGIN (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*طلب فهم لبعض الاشياء*



العرندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي عمار القرا
> 
> ...



اخى العزيز السلام عليكم 
انت بالاعلى ذكرت ان المحركات من الممكن ان تعمل بالبنزين والجاز وهذا ما اعرفه ولكن الماء وزيت القلى والهيدورجين وغيرهم 
ارجو التوضيح والافادة فى هذا الموضوع وكيف يكون نظرية العمل فى كل نوع من هذه الانواع ارجو الشرح وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ريادعجمية (6 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي العرندس أريدكتاب نظرية ألآت أذا عندك لو سمحت


----------



## ابو سرحان (6 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجو اعطائى معلومات عن موضوع (vibration sensors) عاجل جدا


----------



## peterm (7 أكتوبر 2006)

والله فكرة جميله ورائعه وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Aymn151186 (8 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
هذه الفكره أكثر من رائعة وأرجو أن تستمر إن شاء الله
وأليك بمشكلتى أنا طالب فى الفرقه الأولى ميكانيكا ومشكلتى هى الرسم الميكانيكى فأريد أن تدلونى على أسماء مواقع تتناول الر سم الميكانيكى وهذه هى الموضوعات التى أحتاجها(الرباطات(fasteners)-مواصفات المسامير(bolts specification)-طرق تثبيت الصواميل-اساس الثقب-اساس العمود-اسنان اللوالب-وسائل الربط-التوحيد القياسى الألمانى للرباطات-اليايلت واللولب المربع-تمثيل مسامير البرشام-تمثيل اللحام-تمثيل التروس-التجاوزات والأزدواجات-رسم المساميروالصواميل والوردو البنوز بأنواعها المختلفة)
أرجو أن تفيدونى ولو بالقليل
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## ناظم شاكر (8 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم.كيف حالكم يأخوان أرجو مساعدتي عن كيفية تصميم مجاري التكييف المركزي بأسهل الطرق وأقل الكلف أجود شيء وفق المواصفات العالمية . جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## كريم غانم (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*المصاعد الكهربائيه في العمارات السكنية*

ارجو المساعده في الحصول على معلومات حول تقنية المصاعد الكهربائيه في العمارات السكنية:77:


----------



## دويشية (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*اريد الوان*

جديدة في برنامج Auto Cad2006 في تصميم المباني اي الوان الطلاء:16:


----------



## heart_beat292 (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*انا محتار يا مهندسين يا عرب*

بسم اللله الرحمن الرحيم 
ان شاء الله انكم تقدروا تساعدوني
انا ستة ثانية هندسة مكانيك والجامعة عندنا تطرح ثلاثة تخصصات وهي (الطيران والقوى الحرارية والمكاترنكس) اريد ان ترشدوني وتساعدوني في اختيار تخصص من هذه التخصصات الثلاثة ..............................ولكم بالغ الشكر


----------



## ليلك (11 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتو اريد المساعدة في حل مسائل في مساق تصميم الات عن طريق كتابة برنامج سي بلس بلس
فهل هنا احد يستطيع المساعدة


----------



## مهندس ميكانيك (12 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ رشاد حمود

يمكنك البحث في مجال المحطات الحراريه ( توليد الكهرباء ) مثلا ...مواضيع البحث هناك كثيره 
ممكن تصميم المكثف (مكثف البخار ..كيف تصمم مكثف بخار بناء على قدره المحطه المرغوبه )
او ممكن تكتب عن تصميم التوربين (بناء التوربين ..الحجم .ايضا بناء على القدره المطلوبه ..
الخ 
ويجب ان ترفق البحث ببرنامج حاسوب لعمل اختيار للاحجام عند تحديد قدره المحطه المطلوبه حتى يكون للبحث معنى عملي يمكن الاستفاده منه .. وهكذا


----------



## مهندس ميكانيك (12 أكتوبر 2006)

اعمل في مجال الميا ه .. تصميم محطات المياه ( النقيه .. والعادمه ) اي استفسار انا جاهز


----------



## famousman (12 أكتوبر 2006)

احتاج المساعدة في الحصول علي اي كتاب في القياسات مثل metrology handbook
وشكرا علي مجهودكم الغالي


----------



## m_khaled_83 (13 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .........اريد تقرير عن ال jet cutting وبعض المواقع التى تشرح الموضوع ....... رجاء الرد السريع ...... وشكرا.


----------



## فهد الإسلام (13 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخوكم محمد من مصر 
أريد كتاب عن الصيانة بصفة عامة في قسم ميكانيكا 
وأريد كتاب عن صيانة (المقشطة , المثقاب , الفريزة)


----------



## فهد الإسلام (13 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم أنا أخوكم من مصر أريد مساعدتكم أنا في قسم ميكانيكا
أريد بحث عن الصيانة العامة وعن صيانة ( المقشطة , المثقاب , الفريزة , المخرطة ) 
أرجو الرد بسرعة


----------



## nadhimnassir (13 أكتوبر 2006)

thank you very much for your concern 
I m an engineer working with oil tank cleaning from sludge and other thing like sand and wax and other material so that if you have any type of information dealing with this subject please support me to do my job correctly so that I d like to mention that we have a simple offer from france company called petro jet for oil tank cleaning [floating roaf ] 
NADHIMNASSIR 
IRAQ BASRAH


----------



## مـــــهندس أحمد (16 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام علي من اتبع الهدي وبعد أرجو المساعدة في ايجاد كتاب يتكلم عن الدرفلة للحديد 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الغزال البري (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخيظ اختي
اريد شرح لمعنى الابلاس وماهو الابلاس واريد منكم تزويدي ببعض الكتب عليه 
انه طلب في غاية الاهميه 
وشكرا


----------



## mohie (17 أكتوبر 2006)

انا اريد منكم تفاصيل تكوين السيارة بكل انوعها على ال***** لدى بكل شى يخص ميكانيكا السيارات و شكرا 
ال***** mohiesarah***********


----------



## cuteeboo (17 أكتوبر 2006)

please i want any books or informations about LNG storage tanks and design .thx for help


----------



## omran.z (17 أكتوبر 2006)

هل ممكن المساعدة 
الرجاء, أريد معلومات عن علم الموائع بالعربي 
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ريمون عدلي (18 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجو المساعده :ــ
لدي مشروع التخرج قشاره بطاطس 
انا ليص وفكري مشتت سعدوني لو
امكن 
شكرا


----------



## redariha (19 أكتوبر 2006)

أخى العزيز أرجو منك معلومات عن الغلايات البخارية وكيفية تصنيفة وأنواعه 
وشكـــــرا


----------



## mohie (19 أكتوبر 2006)

انا اريد كل شى عن ميكانيكا السيارات ضرورى جدا


----------



## نار (20 أكتوبر 2006)

من فضلك ان تقوم بتخصيص جزء الحراة وجزء لاحتراق وجزءللهيدرول


----------



## وليد زيدان (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*اريد امثلة على هذا القانون لو تسمحون*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الاعزاء ياريت حد يشرحلي هذا القانون وهو لحساب محيط الدائرة 

فانون قياس محيط الدائرة=2*(22/7)*نصف القطر
اريد امثلة على هذا القانون ياريت اكثر من مثال

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وليد زيدان (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*القياسات*



cementy قال:


> عندي قطعة حديد بها قياسات و انحنائات دقيقة اريد ان اعرف كيف اقيسها



تفضل اخي الكريم هذا اللينك به كتاب رائع حجمه 9 ميجا


http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/...first/sim2.pdf

وشكرا


----------



## moroooooo (22 أكتوبر 2006)

عايز يا جماعة لو سمحتم اسماء المعدات المستخدمه فى الصيانه بالانجليزى زى المفك و المفاتيح و كده يعنى و مشكورين مقدما


----------



## جواد كرم (25 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد شرح وافي وباللغه العربيه عن كيفية استخدام برنامج 
ansys
لحاجتي اليه مع الشكر


----------



## عماد 2005 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

الأخ العرندس تحية حب وتقدير 
لك الشكر على هذه الفكرة الرائعة واتمنى ان يجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك
ونرجوا من حضراتكم اضافة موضوع جديد يهتم بالخبرات السابقة للمهندسين السابقين لنا فى مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية ختى نكون سباقين فى هذا المجال


----------



## الغزال البري (26 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء انا طالب اقوم بمشروع تخرجي و ابحث عن اي طريقة لتعلم برنامج 
Auto Desk Inventor
لان مهم في المشروع وسوف اعمل على هذا السوفت وير 
وشكرا


----------



## cadeau2006 (27 أكتوبر 2006)

i wanna report about submesible bumbs or books fast pls


----------



## cozba (28 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ممكن مساعده انا طالب هندسه صناعية واحتاج الى فكره لمشروع تخرج (فى السباكه او اللحام او اى مقترح اخر )


----------



## شادى سامى (29 أكتوبر 2006)

لو سمحتم انا محتاج تقرير عن انواع السيور والبكرات.

اكون شاكر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mpe_medhataly (29 أكتوبر 2006)

هذه أول مشاركة لي ارجو من سيادتكم أعطائي اي معلومات عن المعدات الثقيلة عن صيانتها ودوائرها الهيدروليكية


----------



## خبير.ص (30 أكتوبر 2006)

نرجو من الإخوة مساعدتنا في الحصول على وثائق documentations techniques لسيارات نوع toyota و شكرا


----------



## م/ أشرف وهب (30 أكتوبر 2006)

م/ اشرف وهب 
عندى مشروع لكبس الأخشاب 
ارجو تزويدى باى كتب او معلومات عن عمليات كبس الأخشاب
وكاتلوجات للمكابس
وماكينات الصنفرة


----------



## بندر2006 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

*طلب عاجل جداجدا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجوا مساعدتي على الحصول على جهاز ملامسة الشغلة لمكائن Cnc على ان يكون اسم المحل موجود مدينة الرياض في اسرع وقت ممكن ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير:3: :3: :3: :3:


----------



## bilya (30 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن تساعدوني انا مش مهندسه ولا حاجه بس انا بهوى الميكانيكا وعايزة اتعلمها ممكن تدولي بدايات اعرفها؟ 

شكرا


----------



## bilya (30 أكتوبر 2006)

اتمنى تردوا عليا في اقرب وقت
شكرا


----------



## خوالده (30 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجو تزودي في معلومات عن عناصر الالات والالات وشكرا لكم


----------



## نـاس (30 أكتوبر 2006)

Salaam Alaykum 

Im really happy to be a member in this great member....

I am looking for two things:
Solution Manual for : Automation, Production Systems, and Computer-Integrated Manufacturing by
.Mikell P. Groover, Second Edition
Also, I need some Notes about Rankine Cycle. It would be great If it is in Arabic explaination. I really dont understand This Cycle and how to solve the problems of this topic..
I will be so thankful ..thanks a lot.
Yours, 
Nass


----------



## nadir2bba (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*طلب guid لبرنامج catia*

طلب guid لبرنامج catia


----------



## م/السعودي (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اود ان اشكر الاخوان الذين ساعدوا اخوانهم في البحث عن معلومة معينة واتمنى من الاخوان الذين يطلبون اي معلومة ان يبحثوا اولا بانفسهم ولا يعتمدوا على غيرهم الا عند الضرورة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العرندس (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إلى جميع الأخوة الأفاضل .. 

أرجو منكم مشكورين القيام بمساعدة بعضنا البعض في الحصول على مانريد .. 

محبكم في الله العرندس .. ليس لديه كل ما تطلبون .. وارضاء الناس غاية لا تدرك بطبيعة الحال !!

كتب الموضوع من اجل ان يكون قاعدة معلوماتية في الاستفسارات وتبادل المعلومات والخبرات !!

ولن أبخل عليكم بشيء مما لدي .. هذا وعد قطعته على نفسي !!

بإذن الله سأبحث بطلباتكم جاهدا .. وان لم اقم بالرد .. فاما لانشغالي .. أو لعدم إلمامي بما تطلبون !!

أطيب المنى لكم جميعا والسلام عليكم


----------



## عبدالرحيم احمد (4 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام عليكم ممكن اطلب منك ان تذكر انواع الاجهادات الموثرة على جسم قابل للتشكل (_الشد الضغط..........)وامثله على كل نوع انا فى اولى هندسه ومحتاج المعلومات دى وشكرا


----------



## م/السعودي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

للاخ عبدالرحيم هذا الموقع يفيدك في هذا الموضوع وغير هذا الموضوع
http://www.freestudy.co.uk/


----------



## يوسف العنزي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يعطيكم العافيه
انا الان في المستوى الثالث وهو اول مستوى في الهندسه الميكانيكيه
واريد منكم اخواني ان توجهوني ولو بكلمه
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (4 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة الأعزاء في الحقيقة موضوع جيد ويدل على كرم الزملاء وتعاونهم مع زملائهم 
فادعو الله ان يثيب كل من قدم مساعه لاخوانه .وياليت احد الاخوان يعطينا نبذه عن الصمامات وأنواعها وعن المضخات وأنواعها . وتراها مهمه جدا جدا ولابد كل مهندس ميكانيكي يواجها في حياته العمليه وكل يوم فيها جديد .

ولكم الشكر


----------



## famousman (6 نوفمبر 2006)

من فضلكم انا احتاج
كتاب THE MECHANICAL SYSTEMS DESIGN HANDBOOK
وMechanics of Materials, 2 Volumes, E. J. Hearn, Butterworth-Heinemann, 1997
قضلا ساعدونيولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## om yasmeen (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم الاخ العرندس 

انا بطلب المساعده اذا امكن 

مشروعى بعنوان 

معدلات انتقال الحرارة فى انظمة الاحتراق المستمر 

ارجو منك اذا بتقدر المساعده يبقى جزاك الله خير

اختكم


----------



## مهندس محتاس (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا طالبه بالفرقه التالته قسم العماره ( فنون جميله) اريد فعلا : ان كل حد عنده معلومات عن العماره او الانشاء بالامكانيات الحديثه يكتبها او ياريت يبعتهالى وياريت لو فى معلومات عن البناء باستخدامsteelياريت يبعتهالى او حتى يقولى الاقيها فين او رسومات تنفيذيه لمشاريع تم استخدام المعدن بها (كوسيله للانشاء)وياريت لو كانت بها كيرفات هده المشاريع . انا كتبت وعارفه ان محدش حيرد عليه لانى لحد دلوقتى محدش رد على اول حاجه كتبتها عموما متشكره ليكوا جدا وربنا يكرمكم ردوا عليه احنا فعلا السنه دى صعبه جدا ومحتاجه حد يساعدنى :3: :80: وجزاكم الله خيرا:80:


----------



## mu_stud (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*project*

استاذي اريد اقتراحات لمشروع تخرج يتعلق بمحطات التوليد اليخاري


----------



## mu_stud (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*اطلب المساعده*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
اخوتى الاعزاء انا طالب بكلية الهندسه فى بداية السنه الخامسه ( قسم الميكانيكا ) و محتاج لمقترحات يمكن ان تكون مشاريع تخرج وللتوضيح انا في قسم القدره و عايز اعمل المشروع في حاجه تتعلق بالمحطات البخاريه​


----------



## GAMAELGIN (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو المساعد السريع والمشكورة من الاخوان فى الحصول على معلومات عن:-

الادوات والمعدات المستخدمة لطلاء المعادن بالكهرباء وغيرها 
جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## tmt (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو المساعدة في تصنيع فرن لصهر المعادن بطريقة الحث الكهربائي سواء بالمعلومات أو مواقع إنترنت أو كتب أو أي شيء


----------



## خالد الرحال (8 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين العرب انا لدي الخبرة في مجال العمل ببرنامج Surfcam الخاص بالتصميم والسيطرة على مكائن الـ CNC


----------



## HMSS (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*جزاكم الله خير على هذه الفكره الرائعه*


----------



## samer44za (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*مشاريع لطلبة الخراطة*

الحمد لله الذي علم الانسان مالم يعلم
وبعد اشكرك اخي العزيز على اهتمامك والله يجعلة في ميزان حسانتك
اخي الحبيب انا مدرس خراطة جديد واحتاج الى مشاريع وافكار في هذا المجال للطلبة بحيث يمر المشروع على جميع مراحل الخراطة من مكائن الخراطة والفرايز والمثاقب ولك جزيل الشكر 
محبك ومحب المنتدى ابو اسامة -السعودية


----------



## tmt (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*فرن صهر*

كيفية صنع فرن لصهر الحديد بطريقة الحث الكهربائي


----------



## علي رهيج (9 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انا بحاجه الى معلومات عن صيانة التوربينات الغازيه ومنضومة التزييت الهايدروليكيه الخاصه بالتوربينات الغازيه


----------



## نسرين سيد (9 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اريد شرح للاسطمبات


----------



## firebord555 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

احمد_7 قال:


> ماهو المقصود بcc لمحرك السيارة
> الرجاء الشرح بالتفصيل
> وشكرا



معناه سنتيمتمر مكعب(سينتيمتر كيوبك)ويستعمل لقياس سعة المحرك في السيارة اي مايمكن ان تستوعبه سلندراتالسيارة من وقود وهواء في شوط السحب


----------



## firebord555 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ياشباب ابغى هذا الكتاب thermal application او اي كتاب يكون يحتوي على كثير من الامثلة المحلولة والتمارين في مادة الthermo dynamic ومشكورين مقدما...


----------



## العرندس (11 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي الكريم .. عليك بقسم الكتب الهندسية .. أو مكتبة الهندسة الميكانيكية 

وستجد ماتريد بإذن الله


----------



## 83 osama (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*اللحلم تحت الماء*

الرجاء مساعدتي في البحت عن موضوع اللحلم تحت الماء


----------



## shair (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*i need this book*

i need this book

solution


interoductin to fluid mechanics

by
james a fay


----------



## om yasmeen (11 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العرندس وربنا يقدرك على الرد علينا ومساعدتنا كلنا


----------



## cozba (11 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو المساعده انا طالب كلية هندسة قسم هندسه صناعية اريد مشروع تخرج او مقترح مشروع تخرج عن السباكه او اللحام ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## العرندس (11 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي الكريم .. خلف الأسوار 

حياك الله وأهلا وسهلا بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب

شكرا لك على الدعاء لي .. شكرا الله لك ذلك 

وأرجو أن تعرف يا أخي الكريم .. بأني لست مسؤولا بالرد على من يسأل .. 

بالطبع لن أتخلى عنكم مادامت عندي المعرفة بما تطلبون .. ولكن ان جهلت ما تطلبون 

فلن ارد .. واترك المجال لغيري .. ففاقد الشيء لايعطيه .. 

وتذكر .. ماحوى العلم جميعا رجل 

كذلك .. يجب علينا من باب التعاون .. والمساعدة 

مساعدة بعضنا البعض !!

هذه تحياتي .. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## ميكانو الجادرية (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*صيانة مولدات Cummins*

:63: اريد مواقع ومعلومات بالصورة والصوت عن المولدات الكهربائية التي تعمل بالديزل Power Generation 1ooo Kva:79: بسرعة رجاء


----------



## ENG.TARAZIFM (11 نوفمبر 2006)

أريد شرحا مفصلا عن برنامج التصميم الميكانيكي مايكروستايشن v8 وكيف أحسب مساحة خزان وأزيد مساحته


----------



## mee (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*Din 16901*

If Any One Can Send Me This Din 16901.
This Din For Plastic Molding.
I Need It In Arabic Or English.
Thank You Very Much All.

Your Prother
Zoheer.


----------



## عيساوي (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*بحث عن قاموس*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم اخواني جميعا
ابحث عن معجم هندسي يا حبزا لو كان اكثر تعريفا لهندست صيانت السيارات
و لكم كل الشكر
عيساوي


----------



## siham (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على هدا الموضوع*

لو تفضلتم ياأخواني تساعدوني :
أنا طالبة دراسات عليا بكلية الهندسة تخصص هندسة ميكانيكية والحين أحتاج لموضوع يهمني بالرسالة مالقيته في أي مكان ياريت تساعدوني فيه
تكفون اللي يقدر يساعدني مايتردد :

الموضوع هو:
Numerical simulations of free convection around horizontal cylinder


----------



## محمد_حلوان (12 نوفمبر 2006)

أخى العزيز
أود ان اطلب ملفات فيديو خاصه بالسلامه المهنيه و المحافظه على البيئه من مخاطر الصناعه
ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## Abdullah_8406 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يااخوة لو أحد له خبرة في تصميم وتصنيع المعدات الزراعية مثل flail mower ممكن يدلني على مرجع اوكتاب به تصميمات لهذه المعدات
وجزاكم الله خيرا..............


----------



## عامر البياتي (12 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انا طالب اختصاصي قوى ميكانيكية وابحث عن كتاب نظرية المكائن ارجو المساعدة في طلبي وشكرا


----------



## utvdj (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*ahmed_orabi2005************

اريد بحث عن types of compressors used in gas turbine power station حاولوا تساعدونا utvdj


----------



## مهندس سعد بن فريح (13 نوفمبر 2006)

أشكرك شكر جزيل وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
أنا مهندس ميكانيك أعمل في محطة تولي طاقة Disel Engine السؤال كيف يمكن عمل برنامج صيانة وماهي أنواع الصيانة المطلوبة


----------



## السنديان (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*لبرج اء المساعدة و الإغاثة بموضوع الصالج المغلفن*

ل الصاج المغلفن غير قابل للصدأ أم مقاوم
و ما الفرق بين المقاوم و الغير فابل للصدأ
أنا مهندس زراعي أعمل في مطحنة اليرموك بدرعا \سوريا\ و وضع أسمي في لجنة أستلام نهائي للالة المصول وهو آلة تعمل 24 ساعة و مهمتها غسل القمح بالماء و المعدن الداخل في تركيبها هو الصاج المغلفن حسب شروط العقد الفني و لكن المعدن المركب بدأ بالتصدأ و بشكل ملحوظ
و هناك أجزاء تختخت من الصدأ و أنا أتخوف من الأستلام بسبب الصدأ أرجو المساعدة هل الصالج المغلفن مقاوم للصدأ و ما مدى مقاومته (الآلة معرضة للماء على مدى 24 ساعة)
و شكرا


----------



## السنديان (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*الرجاء المساعدة و الإغاثة بموضوع معدن الصاج المغلفن*

ل الصاج المغلفن غير قابل للصدأ أم مقاوم
و ما الفرق بين المقاوم و الغير فابل للصدأ
أنا مهندس زراعي أعمل في مطحنة اليرموك بدرعا \سوريا\ و وضع أسمي في لجنة أستلام نهائي للالة المصول وهو آلة تعمل 24 ساعة و مهمتها غسل القمح بالماء و المعدن الداخل في تركيبها هو الصاج المغلفن حسب شروط العقد الفني و لكن المعدن المركب بدأ بالتصدأ و بشكل ملحوظ
و هناك أجزاء تختخت من الصدأ و أنا أتخوف من الأستلام بسبب الصدأ أرجو المساعدة هل الصالج المغلفن مقاوم للصدأ و ما مدى مقاومته (الآلة معرضة للماء على مدى 24 ساعة)
و شكرا


----------



## عيساوي (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*استفسار*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الشكر الجزيل لك ايها الاخ الفاضل (العرندس)
هزا ان دلا انما يدل علي اهتمامك
لدي استفسار حقيقي يا اخي
الا توجد قواميس (معاجم) عربيه هندسيه ميكانيكيه 
يمكن انزالها من الانترنت علي قرار المعاجم الانجليزيه
او الالمانيه ا و الفرنسيه الخ .....الخ
عيساوي


----------



## خبير.ص (14 نوفمبر 2006)

تحية طيبة لك الأخ م.سعد 
اما عن موضوع الصيانة , فاساس العمل في صيانة اي آلة او ماكنة هو technical documentation 
فعليك الرجوع الى هذه الوثائق لأنها مرجع عملك في تحضير plant of preventiv 
maintenance


----------



## أبو المثنى (15 نوفمبر 2006)

تخصص هندسة الأوتوترونكس؟؟؟؟؟ معا لنعلم ماهيته 


أرجو أن ساعدوني لتفعيل هذا الموضوع فلدي الكثير من المعلومات حوله


----------



## احمد حليم 5 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم مجهود مشكور وربنا يكرمكم 
اريد كتاب في aero dynamic وياريت يبقي بالعربي


----------



## احمد حليم 5 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم مجهود مشكور وربنا يكرمكم 
اريد كتاب في aero dynamic وياريت يبقي بالعربي


----------



## العرندس (18 نوفمبر 2006)

العيساوي .. أخي الكريم 

حياك الله وأهلا وسهلا بك .. 

هذا واجبنا .. وجزاك الله خيرا على الاطراء 

بالنسبة للمعاجم .. على الانترنت .. وحسب علمي .. لايوجد .. للأسف 

ولكن اعتقد بان هناك بعض الكتب في المكتبات .. وان لم تكن شاملة 

انا شخصيا لدي كتاب قاموس مصطلحات عربي انجليزي للهندسة المدنية !!

فاعتقد بانه يوجد على غرار مالدي .. تخصصات اخرى في الهندسة 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## العرندس (18 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ الكريم .. أحمد حليم 

لا يوجد على الانترنت كتاب عربي لعلم aero dynamic 

ولكن يوجد باللغة الانجليزية .. كتب + مواقع شرح !!

راجع مكتبة القسم .. قسم الكتب الهندسية .. فهرس قسم صيد المواقع الهندسية .. قسم هندسة الطيران


----------



## وقاص عدنان مرشد (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*بحث عن موضوع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اخوكم من العراق :5: :5: طلب منا اعداد تقرير بالمخططات والرسوم التفصيلية عن صندوق تروس للسرعات الاربع ( الكير) (gear) ي السيارة ارجو افادتي من خلال الفائدة العلمية او ارشادي على المواقع العلمية التي اجد فيها ضالتي ولكم جزيل الشكر
:14:


----------



## عيساوي (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد للاخ عدنان و لكل المهتمين (صندوق التروس العادي)Transimation*

شرح بشئ من التفصيل للقير العادي و طريقة عمله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
كيف يعمل الجير بوكس ( الجير العادي )​ 
اولا : ماهو الجير بوكس​ 
كلمه بلغه الانجليزيه تعني صندوق التروس وهو فعلا عباره عن صندوق يحوي تروس مختلفة الاشكال و الاحجام خورطت وصنعت و رصت بطريقه هندسيه معينه لتقوم بوظاءف 
معيته مثل
ثقل السيارة والحاجة الى دفع قوي في بداية حركة السيارة بالكامل من السكون ولتكوين هزا العزم
الكبير القادر علي تحريك ثقل السياره من السكون صمم الترس رقم 1 حيث انه اكبر تروس الصندوق (انظر الصوره)و معني هزا هندسيا انه يستقبل الخركه الدورانيه القادمه
من عمود الكرنك (العمود الفقري للماكينه) وهي دورات سريعه ليحولها الي لفات قصيره
من دوران كبير و كلما تحركت السياره للامام احتجنا الي لفات اطول يمعني الحوجه لتناقص
قطر الترس الموجود في صندوق التروس للتوافق هندسيا مع زيادت السرعه المطلوبه
وهزا بلضبط نظرية عمل صندوق التروس متعدد السرعات​ 
وهذا الشكل يوضح مقطع من الجير بوكس​ 

ظ التروس 1و2و3و4و5 الاكبر فالاصغر فالاصغر​ 




 


وهذ الرسم المبسط يوضح لنا كيفية نقل الحركة من الماكينة الى الديفرينشن 
وكيف يمر على عدة تروس 
ونبتدي من اول الماكينة و الخط القادم من الماكينه وهو اللون الاخضر ويدور الترس الاخضر ويدير معه باقي التروس​ 




هناك ترس الطوق الذي بالعصى مباشرة والذي انت تنقل الحركة من الواحد واثنين حيث يكون ترس رقم واحد كبير الحجم وياخذ قوة الماكينه الكبيرة ويعطي دفع قوي ولكن لايؤدي الا سرعة كبيرة وهو مانلاحضة عند دخول الرمال تجد ان السرعات رقم 1 و 2 هي التي تنفع رغم انها لاتعطي سرعة بل عزم وقوه في الدفع وايضا تلاحظ ان rpm سرعاته عاليه نظرا لجهد الماكينه وهذا مانحتاجة حتى تقوم السيارة 
وبعد ذلك تقوم بتديل الى رقم 2 لتنقل الترس الى ترس اصغر ياخذ نصف ما اخذ الثاني وهكذا الى الخامس ويكون متوازن مع السرعات المطلوبه من الماكينه 
ويجد في الترس اكثر من واحدة من الطوق وفي هذا الشكل يوجد ثلاثة لنقل الحركة بين التروس​ 
عندما نلقي نظرة افقيه نرى التروس ونقلها بهذا الشكل​ 



 
وعندما تدري يتم التعشيق الى الخلف فانت تقوم بتبادل دوران التروس حيث انك تقوم بعكس اللفات في التروس بطريقة توصيل الترس بترس اخر صغير موصل لترس ثالث وبهذه الطريقة 
تكون قد نقلت حركة عكسية لتعطي الشفت و الدفريشن حركة عكسية ايضا​ 


 













برمجة و تصميم: عبدالكريم ابو السعود.


----------



## العرندس (19 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ الكريم العيساوي .. جزاك الله خير الجزاء .. شرح رائع وصور اروع 

ننتظر مواضيعك .. القادمة 

وفقك الله ..


----------



## mahmoued_adidas (20 نوفمبر 2006)

هااااااااااااااام جداااااااااااااااااااااا
انا بكاوريس ميكانيكا انتاج ومشروع تخرجى عبارة عن تصميم ماكينة طباعة بو اسطة السلك سكرين
وانا عاوز معلومات كافية جدااااااااااا عن اطباعة وتصميم ما كينات الطباعة
ارجوووووووووووو الرد ضرورى جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن عزالدين (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزير
الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك من العلم
لوسمحت ممكن معلومات عن الجير الاتوماتيك وكيفيه عمله مطلوب مني شرحه في المعهد 
ودمت لنا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اريد مساعده في ال Cnc مواقع بالعربيه لدي ماده في هذا السمستر
وشكرا


----------



## sami o (21 نوفمبر 2006)

اخوتي المهندسون اريد كتب بالغة العربية في مكنيكة المصانع ( صيانة -خطوط انتاج -تشغيل )


----------



## cementy (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*الى من يهمه الأمر*

السام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيك مهتم بالبرمجة التصنيعية ( استخدام الحاسب لتصنيع قطع صناعية معقدة بواسطة البرمجة (ربط ماكنة القطع والتصنيع بالحاسب)) فمن يستطيع ان يساعدني جزاه الله خير الجزاء يفضل pdf فايل


----------



## mhamad (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت انا كانت عاوز كاتب understanding automotive electronics اى اصدار و لم اوفق فى الحصول عليه ارجوا المساعده و جزاكم الله كل خير 
ارجوا ارسال الرد على الأميل و شكرا
me_20000002***********


----------



## mhamad (21 نوفمبر 2006)

الأميل me_2000002***********


----------



## نار (21 نوفمبر 2006)

من فضلكم اريد اى مواقع او كتب عن انواع البرنر اللى فى الغلاية البخارية


----------



## wadeea mohammed (22 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي العرندس اسأل الله ان يعطيك على قدر نيتك وطيبتك وخير ماعملت في فكرتك من ناحيه استفسرات كل الاخوان والاخوات .. حبيبي العرندس انا محتار والله في موضوع معين مطلوب مني في الكليه وهو بحث عن المراوح كل مايخص المراوح ولازم اسلم البحث يوم السبت 25-11-2006 ومادري كيف اعمل وبصراحه احببت انا اقدم شرح وافي جدا كل مايخص عن المرواح افدني اخي العرندس وهذذا *****ي wadeead************* ومنتظر ردك اخي العرندس ويارب ماتتأخر عن في الرد 
اخوك في الله وديع


----------



## رضوان الحسن (22 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم أريد شرح ظاهرة التكهف في المضخات : أسبابها وطرق تلافيها


----------



## klaza_10 (22 نوفمبر 2006)

أريد مساعدة عاجلة لمن لديه خبرة كافية في لف مواتير الغسالات العادية 
الموضوع باختصار شديد انا جديد في هذه المهنة وقد قمت بلف موتور ياباني وخطوات المارش فية 1-6 ,1-8 وبعد الانتهاء منة قمت بالتوصيل كما هو متعارف نهاية نهاية, بداية بداية واخرجت طرفين للتشغيل واوصلت طرف مباشر مع الكهرباء والطرف الاخر واصل منه الي المارش ومنالمارش للكهرباء ,,,,
ولكن بعد التوصيل والفنش النهائي وجدت انة لم يعمل وحدثت زنة فقط ووجدت ان مخدة من المخدات تسخن بشدة مع العلم بانة كل التوصيلات التي قمت بها سليمة وهذه هي المره الاولي التي يحدث فيها ذلك
افيدوني افادكم اللة ولكم جزيل الشكر اخوكم هاني فليفل


----------



## العرندس (22 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي الكريم .. كلازا

عليك بقسم الهندسة الكهربائية ..


----------



## العرندس (22 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم وديع .. 

عليك .. بالبحث في الملتقى 

ستجد الكتب والمواضيع والشروحات بالنسبة للمراوح 

وهذه مشاركة بسيطة من العرندس

معلومات بسيطة عن المراوح .. حجم الملف 2 كيلوبايت فقط !!

حمل من المرفقات 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## معتصم111 (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ألسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الأخ العرندس


----------



## معتصم111 (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ألسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الأخ العرندس
ارجو المساعده في الحصول علي اي معلومات عن ال/wind tubains او ال/wind energy بصورة عامة


----------



## نار (22 نوفمبر 2006)

من فضلكم اريد اى مواقع او كتب عن انواع البرنر اللى فى الغلاية البخارية


----------



## الطالب ماهر الشاعا (22 نوفمبر 2006)

أتمنى الحصول على بعظ المخططات المتعلقه بمبخر غرف التبريد وأذا كانة في اللغه الانكليزية يرجى تبسيطها أكثر ما يمكن للعربية


----------



## عمر قاسم (23 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم الله يوفق الجميع لكل عمل خير انا بدي مواقع عربيه تخص الهندسه الميكانيكيه تعم الفاده الجيده لي ولكل الاخوه . وجزاك اله على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## almohandis1985 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

انا محتاج تعليم solid edge ضروووووووووووري يا باشمهندس


----------



## almohandis1985 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*طلب من المهندس خالد ماهر*

انا محتاج من سعادتك تعليم solid work ضرووووووووووووري ويا ريت تبعته ع الإيميل ده:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى تعم الفائدة
ولك جزيل الشكر

راجع قسم البرامج الهندسية


----------



## الزعيم3 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

لو تكرمت دراسه جدوي لورشه خراطه


----------



## علي غانم العبادي (23 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخوي العرندس ارجوك ساعدني بمشروع تخرجي:
control system design of temprature control system


----------



## نار (23 نوفمبر 2006)

[اهلا بكم جميعا ياشباب من فضلكم ابغى اى شى عن الحارق اللى فى اللبولير شكرا ليكم ياشباب


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (23 نوفمبر 2006)

اريد معرفه اصغر مساحه ممكنة يمكن ان يوضع بها اسانسير لمنزل؟


----------



## GAMAELGIN (23 نوفمبر 2006)

يا اخوانى بالله عليكم انا محتاج فعلا حاجات عن ادوات الطلاء الكهربى للمعادن حد يجاوبنى اللى عنده بلاش يبخل عليا عايز ادوات ومعدات الطلاء 
وفقنا الله واياك وجزاكم الله خيرا كثير


----------



## minajim (24 نوفمبر 2006)

]تصميم التروس]


----------



## minajim (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اريد تصميم ترس يدور table
عليها حمل 2 طن


----------



## الفذ (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*فضلا .......... اريد مساعده فى مجال المولدات " الجنراتور "*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك اخى الغالى ........ وثبت خطاك ...... وجعلك دائما ممن يتعلم العلم ويعلمه

لى طلب بسيط .... ارجو منك ان تقدم لى ما يساعدنى فى مجال المولدات الكهربائيه
" الجنراتور" من حيث التركيب و خصوصا الصيانه وكل ما يخص العمل فى هذا المجال 

وجزاكم الله خيرا واثابكم عنا خير الثواب


----------



## GAMAELGIN (25 نوفمبر 2006)

عندى تعليق لابد ان يصل للمشرف 
اولا السلام عليكم - الموضوع اللى مطروح هنا اسمه أسال استفسر واطلب 
انا عن نفسى عملت كده ومفيش حد بيرد عليا خالص ولا اه ولا لا 
يبقى مين يساعدنى بقى - ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## ابو حارث (25 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العرندس بعد السلام والتحية اريد نبذة عن الميكانيك ومجالاتها .


----------



## خبير.ص (25 نوفمبر 2006)

إبحثو ا في هذا الموقع ففيه كتب رائع 
الميكانيك
الإلكترونيك 
التارمودينميك 
.............
الطب 
الأدب
................. 


Computers And IT Computers And IT [7427]
Literature And Fiction Literature And Fiction [6759]
Science And Engineering Science And Engineering [8174]
History And Military History History And Military History [2701]
Medical And Health Medical And Health [3356]
Business And Commerce Business And Commerce [2897]
Graphics And Photography Graphics And Photography [563]
Travel And Adventure Travel And Adventure [183]
Other Other [3525]



> > http://ebooksclub.org/?module=index


----------



## skemo (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*الفزعه*

:81: ياخوان سلام عليكم انا طالب مقبل على دراسة الهندسه والله احترت ياخوان بين الميكانيكيه والكهربائيه:81: :31: 
وهندسة الحاسب ارجوا ياخوان تفيدوني بشرح ما هي الهندسه الميكانيكيه 
وبماذا تنصحونني في ايها اروح علما اني احب الفيزياء ومبدع في الحاسب تكفون ياخوان 
الفزعه:81: :31: ​


----------



## motaz_95 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*الى الفذ*

اخي الكريم الفذ 

لقد قمت بنقل مشاركتك الى قسم الشكوى والاقتراحات 

ارجو منك مراجعتها هناك


----------



## zezo.eg (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى الفاضل 
ارجو معرفة بعض الاختلافات ما بين
clock spring and technowrap and composite repair


----------



## Cool_As_Ever (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

انا عندي مشروع Hydraulic press
وابغى اعرف كيف ممكن اسوي حسابات ال pump 
نوع gear pump
الدكتور يقول جيب الارقام من مواصفات الزيت لكن مواصفات الزيت ما تكفي 

ياليت احد يفيدني باموضوع 

وشكرا


----------



## حسنين هادي (30 نوفمبر 2006)

أرجو تزويدي بمعلومات حديثة وكثيرة عن آلة الخراطة وأنواعها وأجزائها؟وارسال هذه البحوث والمعلومات الى بريدي الألكترونيxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## هيثم حلمى (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*لو سمحتوا أنا عايز أعرف طريقة إرفاق الملفات مع رسالتى............................................شكراً*


----------



## midors (1 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى اريد معرفة ماهى طبيعة عمل مهندس الترميل والدهانات وشكرا؟


----------



## م/محمدطاحون (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*اجهزة قياس الضغط --السرعه --الحراره*

:68: :3: :63:


----------



## م/محمدطاحون (1 ديسمبر 2006)

احتاج لعمل تقارير عن الضغط السرعه الحراره


----------



## هيثم حلمى (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*معلومات عن المخرطة .....هدية

http://rapidshare.com/files/5664942/lathe.pdf.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/5665212/ch9-5.pdf.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/5665397/lathehandout.pdf.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/5665476/turning.pdf.html
...................... و شكراً*


----------



## motaz_95 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم هثيم حول طريقة ارفاق الملفات راجع الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19906


----------



## عبدالكريم2 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

كشكول رائع .

جزاكم الله خير جميعا .


----------



## plz (2 ديسمبر 2006)

إخوان أرجو سرعة الجواب لسؤالي .. انا بالصف الثالث ثانوي .. ومدرسنا قال انه من يجيب على السؤال فلهو درجتان ..

أرجو الاحابة بتعمق .. 

السؤال ( لماذا يعلو الفريزر الثلاجة دائما )
ليش دايم يكون الفريزر فوق والثلاجة تحت .....؟


----------



## plz (3 ديسمبر 2006)

ياهوووووو

جاوبوني تكفون

وأرجو التفصيل ... وين المهندسين ...؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد الشجيري (4 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله تعالى جهود كل من يسعى لنشر العلم دون ملل اوتعب لاجل خدمة العلم وخدمة هذا الملتقى الرائع.ارجو ارشادي الى كيفية الحصول على تقرير عن البرادة اليدوية مع فائق شكري واحترامي


----------



## زيد المنصوري (4 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاخوان الاعزاء احتاج الى مساعدتكم ولكم الاجر والثواب 

احتاج الى شرح مفصل عن سيارة هوندا اكوورد 1990(honda accord)
موديل 1990 وخصوصا الكهربائيات والانجكترات والبخاخات والاجزاء الميكانيكية 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
اخوكم المهندس زيد عبد الامير المنصوري
ارجو ارسالها الى بريدي الالكتروني (
yahoo.com*zaidalmansory


----------



## plz (4 ديسمبر 2006)

إخوان أرجو سرعة الجواب لسؤالي .. انا بالصف الثالث ثانوي .. ومدرسنا قال انه من يجيب على السؤال فلهو درجتان ..

أرجو الاحابة بتعمق .. 

السؤال ( لماذا يعلو الفريزر الثلاجة دائما )
ليش دايم يكون الفريزر فوق والثلاجة تحت .....؟


----------



## Badran Mohammed (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم سبق وإن طلبت كتاب يتحدث عن انتقال الحرارة في الأوساط المسامية وها هنا مرة اقدم نفس الطلب ولا سيما و إن مناقشتي قربت لأنني أريد أن أفههم بعض الظواهر الفيزياوية التي تحدث داخل الوسط المسامي، هناك مجموعة من الكتب عن هذا الخصوص في مكتبة الأمازون
Convection Heat Transfer in Porous Medium​


----------



## black knight (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*ارجوكم احتاج الى هذه الموضع بسرعة يا شباب* 
سلام عليكم :68: :68: 
اخواني الاعزاء في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكي 
اريد بحث او تقرير عن الجير (gear) و اكسل ( دفع رباعي ) و دفع محور الخلفي 

PLZ انا بحاجة الى هذا القرير :80: :80: :80: عفوا و لاكن بالعربي 

و شكرا يا شباب


----------



## alsayab (5 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو اعطائي فكره عن كيفيه قياس السرعه الخطيه والدورانيه وياريت بالانكلزي او رابط يشرح الموضوع اما عن طريق المنتدى او على العنوان alsyab_313*************ولكم جزيل الشكر اخوكم احمد السياب


----------



## alsayab (5 ديسمبر 2006)

والله يا اخوان كلش محتاج هذه التقرير ارجو الافاده اخوكم مشروع مهندس


----------



## مصطفى محيسن (5 ديسمبر 2006)

اريد كتاب يتكلم عن انتقال الكتله


----------



## motaz_95 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الى كل من طلب او استفسر 
هل قمت بأستخدام خاصية البحث في المنتدى ؟


----------



## مهندس اجهزة طبية (6 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

اشكرك اخي الكريم

ابي مواقع استفيد منها في دراسة solid mechanics and flowe mechanics


----------



## حلييم (6 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعزائي في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية
أنا مهندس ميكانيكي قسم هندسة حرارية وأبحث عن فرصة عمل ولم أجدها للان علما بأني حديث تخرج
من جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجده أرجو المساعده وتقبلوا تحياتي 

.................................أخوكم المهموم جدا...............................


----------



## plz (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يوفقك ...


----------



## نار (7 ديسمبر 2006)

لان عند وضع الفريزر فى الجزء العلوى يبرد الهواء من حولة والهواء البارد اكبر كثافة ينزل الى اسفل ويبرد باقى محتويات الثلاجة اما عند وضعة فى الاسفل لن تبرد باقى محتويات الثلاجة


----------



## سنان العراقي (8 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو منكم اخواني في مساعدتي على ايجاد تقرير عن التزيت ومعلومات عن التبريد في شكل عام


----------



## plz (9 ديسمبر 2006)

نار قال:


> لان عند وضع الفريزر فى الجزء العلوى يبرد الهواء من حولة والهواء البارد اكبر كثافة ينزل الى اسفل ويبرد باقى محتويات الثلاجة اما عند وضعة فى الاسفل لن تبرد باقى محتويات الثلاجة


 

أشكرك وأسأل الله أن يحفظك ..:12:


----------



## waleed ahmed (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ العرندس ارجو شاكرا كتب فى محركات الاحتراق الداخلى بالعربى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## معتز عطا (10 ديسمبر 2006)

أريد كتب فى الـ
finite element
أو كتب مبسطة تشرح الطريقة


----------



## amer.hasan (10 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
عندي مشروع تخرج عنenergy consevation in building in palestine
ارجو مساعدتي في اعطائي الابحاث و الكتب التي تلزمني و التي يمكن الاستفاده منها في هذا المشروع في اسرع وقت ممكن و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ashraf zakaria (11 ديسمبر 2006)

أخى الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير على ما تقدمون من الخير.
أحتاج يا أخى الى كيفيه استخدام ال dial indicator فى ضبط المحوريه للكوبلنج.
و يفضل بالمشاهده. my email/ eng_ashraf_zakaria***********


----------



## ashraf zakaria (11 ديسمبر 2006)

أعتذر عن العنوان الغير كامل.الصحيح هو\ eng_ashraf_zakaria***********


----------



## mahmoued_adidas (11 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشرفنا الجميل تحية طيبة وبعد
انا مطلوب منى تقرير مهم جدااااااااااااا فى الكلية والمفروض يتسلم يوم الخميس 
الموضوع هو (spicial purpose tool stlee) (مواصفات الخاصة لصلب العدد)
ارجو الرد ضروووووووورى جدااااااااااااااا
وجزاك الله كل خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسانتك


----------



## tarek yakop (12 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخوكم طالب فى هندسة المطرية ويتوقف نجاحىفى مادة الرسم الهندسىdesignاحتاج لكتاب فى استخدام الخامات لكل جزء فى الماكينات pleassssssssss


----------



## waleed alessa (12 ديسمبر 2006)

الساده المشرفين والاعضاء استفسار اذاممكن هل يوجد برنامج لحساب التروس


----------



## جاسم محمد هادي (13 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الرجاء اعلامي حول كيفية حساب الضغط داخل الخزانات وكيفية حساب سمك الجدران للخزانات 
وجزاكم الله الف خير مني


----------



## الزعيم3 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز المشرف اذكان ليس لديكم اجابه فلماذتم حذف طلبي قد يستطيع اجابتي احد الاخوان


----------



## جواد كرم (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اريد خطوات تنصيب ansys 10 بصوره مفصله جزاكم الله خبرا


----------



## hayder_s (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لكل الاخوان المشاركين فى هذا القسم من الملتقى ارجو المساعده فى الحصول على كتاب التصميم الميكانيكى للمؤلف خورمى مع فائق شكرى وتقديرى


----------

